# Yet Another Association Game



## Dar

The last one reached a thousand. Just post whatever the last thing reminds you of.


---

Wii.


----------



## savol456

Kinect


----------



## sv_01

Holodeck


----------



## Flareth

Star Trek


----------



## sv_01

Deep Space Nine


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Minecraft


----------



## Dar

Blocks.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Tetris


----------



## guy standing behind you

annoying but fun


----------



## Dar

Galaga.


----------



## guy standing behind you

Old


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dusty


----------



## guy standing behind you

coffins


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Coffee


----------



## guy standing behind you

hyper


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lollipop


----------



## savol456

Rare Candy


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Alakazam


----------



## guy standing behind you

MAGIKALNESS


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ze magiks


----------



## Momo(th)

Magikarp: the Gathering


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Berries


----------



## savol456

Poison


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Boisonberries


----------



## Dar

Nightlock.


----------



## Momo(th)

Overrated book series


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Knowledge


----------



## Dar

School.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rock


----------



## Dar

Boulder.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

THE BOULDER


----------



## savol456

A Giant Rock


----------



## Dar

Graveler.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Trade


----------



## sv_01

Center


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Core


----------



## Dar

Abs.


----------



## guy standing behind you

stub


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Niblets


----------



## guy standing behind you

nubs


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Marshmallows


----------



## Dar

Hot Cocoa.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Winter


----------



## Dar

Sawsbuck.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dollar


----------



## Dar

Bill.


----------



## guy standing behind you

bullet


----------



## Dar

Missle.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

D'oh


----------



## Dar

Homer Simpson.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fat


----------



## Dar

Obese.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cheese


----------



## Dar

Mozzerella.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pizza


----------



## Dar

Bagel.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Brooklyn


----------



## Dar

Rage.

(Blame Richie)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mode


----------



## savol456

God mode


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

God of War


----------



## Dar

Ares.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Air


----------



## guy standing behind you

bird


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Kiwi


----------



## Momo(th)

Richie


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Money


----------



## Dar

Monkey.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Gleeson


----------



## Dar

Hedge.

(Rick Riordan referance :P)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Edge


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Double

yea you got it  Dar ;D


----------



## Dar

Two.

(Percy Jackson FTW)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Too


----------



## savol456

Three


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Threed


----------



## savol456

spades


----------



## sv_01

Candlelight hate date


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Wut


----------



## Dar

No.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Maybe


----------



## guy standing behind you

yes


----------



## Dar

No.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Wut


----------



## Dar

Huh.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Question Mark


----------



## Dar

Interrobang.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pie


----------



## savol456

Pi


----------



## guy standing behind you

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607


----------



## savol456

copypasta


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spaghetti


----------



## Dar

Angel hair.

(For those who don't know, this is a type of pasta.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Barbers


----------



## Dar

Stylist.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fashion


----------



## Dar

Boring.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Skool


----------



## Dar

Middle.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Malcolm


----------



## Dar

Knight.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mare


----------



## Dar

Rabbit.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Robot


----------



## Dar

Bender.

(Futurama O3o)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Girder


----------



## savol456

Girth


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Thudley


----------



## savol456

luchadores


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Nachos


----------



## savol456

Free Tacos For Everyone


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

GIR


----------



## savol456

Epic


----------



## sv_01

Awesome


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Super


----------



## sv_01

Radioactive superdog


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Radios


----------



## sv_01

Comlinks


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Klink


----------



## Dar

Gears.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Metal


----------



## sv_01

Hair


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Forever


----------



## sv_01

Alone


----------



## Dar

Lonely.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Only


----------



## Monoking

Left.


----------



## Dar

Right.


----------



## Monoking

Path.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

War


----------



## Dar

Fight.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ing


----------



## guy standing behind you

suffix


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Suffocate


----------



## guy standing behind you

death


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Point


----------



## Monoking

Poignant.


----------



## savol456

Somber


----------



## sv_01

Sombrero


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fiesta


----------



## savol456

Mariachis


----------



## Monoking

Magmar.

...
You know. Look at its arms.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Booby


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Mai Kujaku


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Da what was the heck was the what the what the what


----------



## Yami Angel Christian




----------



## savol456

Smileys


----------



## Dar

Happy.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sad


----------



## Momo(th)

Death


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Kid


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Rock

(I refuse to watch that Animé!)


----------



## savol456

Stoners


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Snake

(...Don't ask)


----------



## savol456

Unhcegila 
(yes, that is a real word. It's from native American mythology.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Uvula


----------



## savol456

Flowers


----------



## sv_01

Purple Rose


----------



## Dar

Shiny Roserade.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pretty


----------



## sv_01

Pretty much


----------



## guy standing behind you

normal


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lies


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Arnie


----------



## guy standing behind you

annoying


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Minimoose


----------



## guy standing behind you

death


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Point


----------



## guy standing behind you

and say


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sodding Katanas


----------



## Dar

They've all got.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Incomplete


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Abridged


----------



## guy standing behind you

bothersome


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Guys


----------



## sv_01

Stuff


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Thing


----------



## guy standing behind you

death


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## guy standing behind you

My social life


----------



## Dar

Social groups.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lavender Town


----------



## Dar

Purpleville.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Coloropolis


----------



## Dar

Neutopia.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cheesetopia


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Cheeseburgers.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Canada


----------



## savol456

Bears


----------



## guy standing behind you

Pedobear


----------



## Momo(th)

Young Girls


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Squids


----------



## Momo(th)

Squidward


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Testificate


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Stupify

(Or rather the Nappa version... WHAT?)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Testify


----------



## savol456

Crucifix


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Tetris


----------



## savol456

Funeral


----------



## Evanlyn

sadness


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Panda


----------



## sv_01

Bamboo


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rambo(o)


----------



## sv_01

Sylvester Stalone


----------



## guy standing behind you

Yo


----------



## savol456

Hey


----------



## guy standing behind you

meow


----------



## Momo(th)

Bark


----------



## guy standing behind you

tree


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Punching


----------



## guy standing behind you

hugging


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Squishing


----------



## guy standing behind you

Squishy, Hugger of Worlds.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Wasted


----------



## guy standing behind you

Stoned Chickens


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Da heck


----------



## guy standing behind you

da crap?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The heck was the what the what the what the what


----------



## guy standing behind you

Nyan


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Jazz


----------



## guy standing behind you

AMAZINGNESSS


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Snake


----------



## guy standing behind you

jailbird


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Angry Birds


----------



## guy standing behind you

SPACEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Momo(th)

Wheatley!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Potato


----------



## savol456

McDonalds


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

AMURCA!


----------



## savol456

FREEDOMZ!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Encouraging speech!


----------



## savol456

Grammar Nazis


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Grandma Hitler


----------



## savol456

Grandma Hilter's Fresh Baked Soft Batch Cookies.


----------



## sv_01

Betty Crocker


----------



## savol456

Carrots


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Oompah Loompahs


----------



## Momo(th)

Candy.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Candace


----------



## Momo(th)

Ice


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fiyah


----------



## savol456

Watuh


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

What?...Uh...


----------



## Momo(th)

Huh?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

SHOCK!


----------



## Dar

Pikachu.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Team Rocket's Rockin'!


----------



## Dar

Blasting off again.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ding!


----------



## Dar

Dong.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The witch


----------



## savol456

Macbeth


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

McDonalds


----------



## Momo(th)

Salt


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ocean


----------



## Momo(th)

Sea


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sharp


----------



## Momo(th)

Sword


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bow


----------



## Momo(th)

ARROWTODAKNEE


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Overused


----------



## savol456

Popular


----------



## sv_01

Famous


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Memetic


----------



## guy standing behind you

NYAN CAT!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Milk


----------



## guy standing behind you

*barf*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Photoshop


----------



## guy standing behind you

Paint


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The town


----------



## guy standing behind you

orange


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Annoying


----------



## savol456

Spammers


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## savol456

Trololololololol


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Gnomomomomome


----------



## sv_01

Bananananana


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Joe


----------



## Momo(th)

Danger


----------



## Zexion

Thriller


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Disco Zomble Bears


----------



## savol456

Chainsaw Bear


----------



## sv_01

Kanaya


----------



## Hogia

Katana

because I don't know what Kanaya is ._.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sodding


----------



## sv_01

Soda


----------



## Momo(th)

Root Beer


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Trees


----------



## Momo(th)

Nature


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Adamant


----------



## Dar

Orb.


----------



## Zexion

Life


----------



## I liek Squirtles

42.


----------



## savol456

The Answer to Life, The Universe and Everything.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fish


----------



## Dar

4.


----------



## Zexion

Pina Coladas


----------



## Dar

Drink.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Soda


----------



## Dar

Coke.


----------



## Zexion

Pepsi


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Peppy


----------



## sv_01

Bayleef


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Magical Leaf


----------



## Monoking

Gardevoir.


----------



## sv_01

Gray psychic blob princess


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lumpy Space Princess


----------



## sv_01

Mysterious space lady


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rosalina


----------



## Dar

Princess Peach.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

SlimKirby


----------



## guy standing behind you

Dededolls


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bubble


----------



## guy standing behind you

wand


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

A


----------



## guy standing behind you

B


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

G


----------



## guy standing behind you

Music


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Note


----------



## guy standing behind you

eighth note


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Nine


----------



## Momo(th)

Ten


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

HIS WIFE!


----------



## guy standing behind you

YOUR MOM!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Zombie


----------



## sv_01

Cool Air


----------



## Hogia

Fridge


----------



## savol456

Poem


----------



## Hogia

Crow


----------



## savol456

Nevermore


----------



## sv_01

Raven


----------



## savol456

Conductor


----------



## sv_01

Train


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Soul Sister. (damn you radio! >.<)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

SoulSilver


----------



## Monoking

HeartGold (<3)


----------



## Dar

Groudon.


----------



## sv_01

Kyogre


----------



## savol456

Thunderbird


----------



## sv_01

Firefox


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pheonix


----------



## savol456

Iro


----------



## sv_01

Iris


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rainbow


----------



## sv_01

Rainbow Drinker


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

This.


----------



## sv_01

Yog Soda


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Joffo Cakes


----------



## savol456

Fat People Love Cake


----------



## sv_01

Hot temperate cheese


----------



## savol456

Swiss patty melt


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Chicago Town Pizza


----------



## sv_01

Illinois


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Idaho


----------



## sv_01

Duncan Idaho


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

One of the worst cars in Grand Theft Auto!


----------



## Monoking

... Neko.


----------



## guy standing behind you

king


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Slow


----------



## guy standing behind you

Kiwis discussion plotline


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ba-dum-tish


----------



## Momo(th)

Pony


----------



## Sypl

Cymbals


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I'm assuming ninjas happened.

Polka


----------



## Dar

Dots.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spots


----------



## Dar

Circles.


----------



## sv_01

Spirals


----------



## Momo(th)

Whirlpool


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Current


----------



## Momo(th)

Present


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rainbow Dash Presents


----------



## sv_01

May's Expedition


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Crazy Ponies


----------



## Krazoa

awesome friends


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Like siblings


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Hate un-related people


----------



## guy standing behind you

everyone


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Nobody


----------



## guy standing behind you

me


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

You


----------



## savol456

Me


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

savol456


----------



## Monoking

Sheep.


----------



## sv_01

Aradia


----------



## savol456

This Day Aria


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

This Stream Aria


----------



## Krazoa

nyancat


----------



## savol456

Speedycat


----------



## sv_01

Pouncegr33t


----------



## savol456

NEPETA LEIJON


----------



## sv_01

Pounce de Leon


----------



## savol456

Florida


----------



## sv_01

Everglades


----------



## savol456

Burmese Python


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Green Tree Python


----------



## Momo(th)

Lizards


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Leaping


----------



## savol456

Leap Frog


----------



## Flareth

Education


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Putt-Putt Goes to the Moon


----------



## Dar

I wanna go to the moon!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Celestia


----------



## savol456

Woona


----------



## sv_01

Woof


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Worf


----------



## sv_01

Jadzia


----------



## guy standing behind you

what?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ruby Pinch


----------



## savol456

Berry Punch


----------



## sv_01

Berry Crusher Droid


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Apple Pip Removers

(Employed ones at that!)


----------



## Frostagin

Applejack Seed Replacers


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ask Terry


----------



## Frostagin

Terrence


----------



## savol456

Terrain


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Terraria


----------



## savol456

Narnia


----------



## sv_01

Atlantis


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mermaids


----------



## Keldeo

Fish


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

And Chips!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ahoy!


----------



## savol456

Land Ho!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Pirates! (huh, I wonder what pirate-tea would taste like ._.)


----------



## savol456

You Are A Pirate


----------



## sv_01

You're A Wizard


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

TotalBiscuit


----------



## sv_01

Note Spelling


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

N-O-T-E


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

NOT!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chuggaaconroy


----------



## Momo(th)

Okami!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Reflector


----------



## sv_01

Mirror


----------



## yiran

Water


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fire


----------



## Keldeo

Red


----------



## Monoking

Blue.


----------



## Le Sabre

Big Blue Nation


----------



## savol456

Big Blue Planet


----------



## Keldeo

Earth


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mostly Harmless


----------



## savol456

42


----------



## sv_01

Golbat


----------



## yiran

Big Mouth


----------



## Keldeo

Exploud


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Explosion Day


----------



## savol456

Random explosions


----------



## Keldeo

Randomness


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Numbers


----------



## Momo(th)

Counting


----------



## Monoking

Return.


----------



## Momo(th)

FRIENDSHIP!!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

A ship made of diamonds or gold.


----------



## Momo(th)

Money


----------



## savol456

Greed


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lust


----------



## savol456

The Deadly Sins


----------



## sv_01

Seven Demon Lords


----------



## Momo(th)

*E*very
*V*illain
*I*s
*L*emon


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cave Johnson

(Seven-tenths of the way to Butterfree!)


----------



## sv_01

Explosive lemons


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Citric acid


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Vinegar


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Salt


----------



## savol456

Satan 
(because the salt over the shoulder thing)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Leo


----------



## savol456

Lions


----------



## Keldeo

Cats


----------



## savol456

Warrior Cats


----------



## Keldeo

Firestar


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Sun.


----------



## sv_01

Moon


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Luna


----------



## sv_01

Luna Lovegood


----------



## Keldeo

Harry Potter


----------



## savol456

Are you a wizard?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

TotalBiscuit


----------



## yiran

Crime-scene cookie


----------



## sv_01

Do Not Enter tape


----------



## savol456

Police


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Fashion


----------



## savol456

Gays
(is that bad that that came to mind first?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Uggs

(Somewhat of a misconception, but hey...)


----------



## savol456

Boots


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Gaston


----------



## savol456

Evil


----------



## Frostagin

Moriarty


----------



## savol456

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Keldeo

Dr. Watson


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Your local GP


----------



## Frostagin

Grapes
(Don't ask...)


----------



## savol456

Grape Ape


----------



## sv_01

Blackcurrant bubblegum fish


----------



## savol456

baseball


----------



## sv_01

Sisko


----------



## guy standing behind you

whatthisisidonteven...


----------



## savol456

Internet


----------



## Keldeo

World Wide Web


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Joltik


----------



## sv_01

Galvantula


----------



## Momo(th)

Adorable Spiders!


----------



## Mr. Brightside

Spinark


----------



## savol456

Johto


----------



## sv_01

Cianwood


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Chuck!


----------



## sv_01

Dynamicpunch


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Brick Break


----------



## sv_01

Karate Chop


----------



## savol456

That one fighting gym that's not really a gym that is in kanto.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Aura

(Lucario!)


----------



## Momo(th)

Chocolate


----------



## guy standing behind you

Crazy Fish


----------



## Keldeo

Magikarp


----------



## savol456

The Mr.Fishy comic. (sorry for low res.)


----------



## sv_01

Fishmen


----------



## savol456

Mermaids


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mermaid Man and Barnacle Boy.


----------



## Mr. Brightside

Crappy Cartoons


----------



## savol456

4kids


----------



## Keldeo

Anime dubbing


----------



## guy standing behind you

Dubstep


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Jesse Cox Dubstep?


----------



## guy standing behind you

No. Just No.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The Internet


----------



## Monoking

Goats!


----------



## savol456

Sheep


----------



## Monoking

Sheeple.


----------



## savol456

The Bible.
(Due to the 100+ references to people being like sheep.)


----------



## Monoking

Forced.

(Due to how many hundreds of people who've tried to cram the Bible down my throat... Gosh, I hate people who think that's how relgion is supposed to work.)


----------



## sv_01

Non-consensual


----------



## savol456

Sex
(is that appropriate to even say? I forget.)


----------



## Zexion

Gender

(i don't know so my friend)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Are you a boy? Or a girl?


----------



## Monoking

Professor Dumbass.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Paradox.


----------



## savol456

Infinite possibility outcomes and variables.


----------



## guy standing behind you

Boring Science Class


----------



## savol456

FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Storms out of closet in IKEA* FOR NARNIA!!


----------



## sv_01

Lantern tree


----------



## guy standing behind you

paper


----------



## Monoking

Pokemon


----------



## guy standing behind you

Life


----------



## Zexion

Death


----------



## guy standing behind you

Swizmark


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Alpacas


----------



## Keldeo

Llamas


----------



## Momo(th)

Napoleon


----------



## savol456

Napoleon Borntoparty.


----------



## sv_01

French commanders


----------



## Momo(th)

France


----------



## Zexion

Hetalia


----------



## sv_01

Anthropomorphic personifications.


----------



## savol456

English Class


----------



## Momo(th)

Dictionary


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sweetie Belle


----------



## savol456

Glue.


----------



## sv_01

Sticky stuff


----------



## guy standing behind you

heh heh heh


----------



## savol456

That one evil face meme.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Tollface


----------



## Momo(th)

*E*very
*V*illain
*I*s
*L*emon


----------



## savol456

Limes


----------



## sv_01

Glowy green


----------



## guy standing behind you

Beautiful Neon Seizures


----------



## sv_01

Caio Overcoat


----------



## savol456

Spottedleaf


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Gold Leaf


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Tanooki Suit


----------



## Momo(th)

Raccoon


----------



## sv_01

Trash can


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Putrid Moldyman


----------



## guy standing behind you

orange


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fobbies


----------



## Momo(th)

What


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

At night... *eyebrow wiggle*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

...In bed...


----------



## sv_01

Sloppy makeouts on the roof


----------



## guy standing behind you

Maximum Ride


----------



## savol456

Cherub Angels


----------



## Norm

Shedinjas


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Final Gambit


----------



## savol456

Gambling


----------



## sv_01

Mindfang


----------



## savol456

Leech life


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Almost entirely useless


----------



## guy standing behind you

goverment


----------



## sv_01

Politics


----------



## guy standing behind you

stupid people


----------



## savol456

Savol456.
(yup.)


----------



## guy standing behind you

?


----------



## savol456

Philosophy.
(You said stupid people, the first thing to come to mind was me. So I put Savol456.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rainbows


----------



## savol456

Friendship Is Witchcraft Rainbow Mark


----------



## Norm

Refraction.


----------



## savol456

The gegenschein


----------



## Norm

Hitler


----------



## Zexion

A very wrong person

_-__-_


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Your Mother!


----------



## guy standing behind you

that one idiot I met one time who NEVER stopped making "your mom" jokes.


----------



## Keldeo

Annoying people


----------



## savol456

Savol456
(aren't I just so self-absorbed?)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Deers


----------



## guy standing behind you

playing tag


----------



## savol456

Playing tag using a flail instead of your hand to tag people.


----------



## guy standing behind you

serial killer


----------



## Keldeo

Jack the Ripper


----------



## savol456

Death from Discworld (their Grim Reaper.)


----------



## guy standing behind you

whatever


----------



## savol456

"Anything that happens, happens. Anything that, in happening, causes something else to happen, causes something else to happen. Anything that, in happening, causes itself to happen again, happens again. It doesn't necessarily do it in chronological order, though." -Douglas Adams, form the Mostly Harmless book.


----------



## guy standing behind you

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## savol456

Whatever this thing from your signature is.


----------



## Norm

Jellyfish with a derp face.


----------



## savol456

The best pokemon ever.


----------



## Norm

Stunfisk.


----------



## savol456

Magikarp ripoff.


----------



## Norm

SlowpokeTail


----------



## savol456

Ragecandy bar


----------



## Keldeo

Zen Mode Darmanitan


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sorta bad


----------



## savol456

Someone Else's Problem


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Now I only want you gone.


----------



## guy standing behind you




----------



## Keldeo

Weird wheelchair thingies


----------



## sv_01

That zombie wizard from Discworld


----------



## Keldeo

Plants vs. Zombies


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sunflowers


----------



## Keldeo

Sunflora


----------



## Norm

Low BST


----------



## sv_01

Luvdisc


----------



## Norm

Alomomola

Edit: (Yes, Im a caterpie now!)


----------



## sv_01

Audino


----------



## guy standing behind you

everywhere


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ninjas


----------



## guy standing behind you

nowhere


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Nowhere Islands


----------



## guy standing behind you

pacific


----------



## Norm

Aleutian islands.


----------



## guy standing behind you

Austrailia


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Saxton Hale


----------



## guy standing behind you

whatever


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

That enemy from MOTHER 3


----------



## guy standing behind you

import-only


----------



## Norm

FFX PAL


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

SFX buddy


----------



## Norm

sound effects


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Balloons


----------



## Norm

Excadrill


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Excalibur and his song


----------



## Norm

Narwhal song


----------



## Zexion

Shanks


----------



## Norm

Beef


----------



## Zexion

choking


----------



## Norm

Larynx


----------



## guy standing behind you

Cancer


----------



## Norm

Polio


----------



## guy standing behind you

Scolio


----------



## sv_01

Scolipede


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Really big

(I saw an episode of the Pokemon anime with Scolipede in it, and realized it was much larger than I realized)


----------



## Norm

Steamroller


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Golem


----------



## sv_01

Extra armor


----------



## Norm

Shell Armor


----------



## Keldeo

Turtles


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ninjas


----------



## Norm

Ninjask


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Baton Pass


----------



## Norm

Chain


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mail


----------



## Norm

Runescape


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Moonrunes


----------



## Norm

crescent sighting


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Darkrai


----------



## savol456

The dumb cresseliaXDarkrai images


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ohgodwhy


----------



## Keldeo

Luvdisc :O


----------



## savol456

"Luvdisc is so bulky! It can take *2* capterpie tackles and still be able to switch out"- comment from my friend about how useless and weak luvdisc is.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Smogon (sounds like something their Luvdisc analysis would say)


----------



## savol456

Smug, up-tight, and self-absorbed people that think they are better than the rest due to something that sets them apart slightly and hardly, if at all, brings them higher.
(because it's called Smogon University it makes me think of smug university people)


----------



## Frostagin

The Malfoys.
(yep um)


----------



## savol456

Jetpack Jerome (I don't even know how I...)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Dungeon Master

(On the subject of irreverant and obscure games...)


----------



## Norm

Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

That crappy Dungeons and Dragons cartoon


----------



## savol456

*Re: If you see this, hi.*

This crappily made video by a part of my church youth group.
(I've been thinking about the video a bit today and when you said "crappy" it reminded me of the video becuase when I first saw it I was like: "what is this peice of crap?" and thus, the video is (technically) the first thought I had.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Using the internet on a mobile device


----------



## sv_01

Facebook zombies


----------



## savol456

"Our server farms harvest your info"


----------



## Norm

Google


----------



## savol456

OBEY THE ALMIGHTY GOOGLE FOR IT KNOWS ALL


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

All power to Tengil, our saviour! (Anyone who gets that reference gets a cookie)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Reference that I don't get

(hey, eight-hundred posts)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Half of mine and PhaRaoH's posts...

(When we're on at the same time, as we tend to post about things we either see, or things we were talking about recently or something someone said! And as only Inuzuka, Zero and Krazoa know us for real, you get the point...)


----------



## savol456

Something of which I do not feel like calculating to find the answer as to where they are.


----------



## Momo(th)

Laziness


----------



## sv_01

Slakoth


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Sloth


----------



## sv_01

Belphemon


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Swalot


----------



## guy standing behind you

Big fat fatty.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

GLaDOS


----------



## savol456

Dad are you space? Yes son, we are family again.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

EXPLOSION DAY


----------



## sv_01

Creeper Day


----------



## Momo(th)

Halloween


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

This is Halloween


----------



## savol456

Music for a darkened theater.


----------



## Norm

Circus Gallop


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Circus Afro


----------



## savol456

"Oh God, When will this fad end?"- My thoughts on that.


----------



## guy standing behind you

Sagging Pants


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Leather Pants


----------



## sv_01

Literal Pants


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chibi little man


----------



## Monoking

"I am destroying all of Bakura's pride"


----------



## savol456

4 KIDS


----------



## Monoking

"Why am I speaking french!?"


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Speaking in fancy


----------



## savol456

(How does my brain make these connections of association?)


----------



## Norm

Ray Allen trade


----------



## savol456

Basketball


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Football

(The English game, not Rugby-with-padding!)


----------



## savol456

The worst fandom I've ever seen.
(The same goes for the american one. 40 year old half naked men cosplaying. All the talking about it and fights over it.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

YouTube comments section


----------



## savol456

The comment in this image.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

My Little Ponyta


----------



## savol456

Cliche


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Main antagonists doing stuff (Because of a really dumb complaint I read on a different forum earlier)


----------



## Norm

Team Rocket failing


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Overrated protagonists


----------



## savol456

tritagonists


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Pwotagonist!!!


----------



## savol456

baby speak pronunciation of words
(did that make sense?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(No!)

'Yorkshire accent


----------



## savol456

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(What the hell are those? I'm Yorkshire and I've never heard of such things!)

Yorkshire Puddings!!!

(No gravy for you unfortunately! You're not from Yorkshire!)


----------



## savol456

Creamed Corn
(It's a Hershey product that's currently only available in the USA I do believe.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(So, was the person who came up with them originally from York or somert? Hehe! A Transatlantic conversation about snacks! Nice!)

McVitie's biscuits

(On the snack theme! An American snack next, I bet!)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Parentheses


----------



## savol456

{} <----Braces


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Brackets


----------



## savol456

Interrobang‽


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pie


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Bramley Apples!!!


----------



## Wargle

Barney Fife


((I don't know why either))


----------



## Norm

Barney suicide


----------



## savol456

The phase "Dafuq?"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Reaction Shot!!!*


----------



## Norm

Dragon Snipers


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Australians


----------



## hyphen

Lame accents
(I'M SORRY)


----------



## sv_01

Fake Spanish Team Rocket

(I don't know why...)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mexican Meta Knight


----------



## Norm

Italian Mario. 

Oh wait, he's already italian.

Oh well, still Italian Mario.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

ATM Machine


----------



## Frostagin

Strong Bad


((saying ATM machine is redundant! ATM stands for Automatic Teller Machine!))


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

(Which is why 'Italian Mario' made me think of it)

E-mail


----------



## sv_01

Mozilla Thunderbird


----------



## Keldeo

Zapdos


----------



## sv_01

Moltres


----------



## guy standing behind you

Phoenix


----------



## hyphen

Tears


----------



## Monoking

Regenerate.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Amoonguss


----------



## hyphen

Pus


----------



## Keldeo

Pimples


----------



## sv_01

Ensign Crusher


----------



## Keldeo

Insignias


----------



## sv_01

Symbols


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

South American Geolyths

I wouldn't mind seeing the Nazca Lines, they're jus as mysterious as our very own Stone Henge! Britain has a few drawings in the same vein as the Nazca Lines, jus not as huge!


----------



## Norm

Zapdos, use Tackle.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Hacking

(Pretty sure Zapdos can't learn tackle)


----------



## sv_01

Sollux


----------



## Norm

Hexadecimal hax


----------



## savol456

Counting to infinity.


----------



## sv_01

Mental breakdown


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pinkie Pie


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Battering the 4th wall


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Miley Cyrus. =P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

High-powered Sniper Rifles!!!

(And that goes for Justin Bieber and David Cameron as well!)


----------



## Ever

Grassy hills
(Don't ask... My brother and I were debating...)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Those hills in Mario with eyes


----------



## sv_01

Dugtrio


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Dodrio

(Yay! Grassy knolls!!!)


----------



## Ever

Doritos
(Those things are disgusting...)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

McDonalds! =P
(Doritos aren't disgusting!)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

America


----------



## Ever

Canada.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Robin Shebarsky

(I love How I Met Your Mother!)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Dave...


----------



## Ever

Bro


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Halo Anniversary Co-op Achievements

(There's three of them, one for doing a level, co-op, on each difficulty, obviously you get them all for doing a level on Legendary!)


----------



## sv_01

Achievement Unlocked


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

The face I pulled when I found the prize in the Marquee of Doom! 

(A little recreation

=D)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Pokemon Emerald


----------



## Ever

Mudkip


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

YouTube (search "So I heard you liek Wi-Fi Mudkipz?")


----------



## Ever

Gmail


----------



## guy standing behind you

sbemail!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

hremail


----------



## Ever

HRL (I don't even.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Howard (I don't know)


----------



## sv_01

Lovecraft


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Minecraft =P


----------



## sv_01

Endermen


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Telepor'


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

WTF!?!? NO POETRY OR QUESTIONS? THIS IS MAH HOME! =P (That seriously was what was going through my head whilst reading Penquin's post! =P)


----------



## savol456

A severe lack of classical education and inquiring.
(L.L.'s post reminded me of those people who don't like English class or school in general and hate to learn. So that came to mind.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Those Americans who go to college to study Rugby-with-padding!

(I'm English!!!)


----------



## savol456

"No pads, no helmets, just balls." - Some popular phrase about with rugby that sounds awesome.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Sport (savol, I wrote that because beforehand I was on the "Answer a Question with a Question" thread and the "Who loves poems?" discussion on Fish Jumpers)


----------



## Ever

Olympics


----------



## sv_01

Five circles


----------



## Ever

Four Circles


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Fake magma rising =P


----------



## Ever

The Rising Tied


----------



## Dar

Tied Rising.


----------



## Ever

LOL frogs
(Sorry I got distracted by your sig XD)


----------



## savol456

Home made garlic chicken, sauteed spinach, garlic mash, and sauteed shrooms in herb butter and cream.
(No joke. That's what came to mind. There was a pic where someone made that and it look liked two frogs. L.L, that wasn't directed at you as an offense if you took it that way, it just made me think of all the people like that I've encountered in my life.)


----------



## hyphen

Hunger


----------



## savol456

Magic: The Gathering devour decks.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## hyphen

Pokemon
(I don't know.)


----------



## savol456

Pikachu


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sandshrew


----------



## Ever

Sandslash


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Porcupines =P


----------



## sv_01

Spiky rodents


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

The "Misreadings and stuff" thread (I mis-read Spiky as Simple)


----------



## guy standing behind you

Dyslexia


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Autism (*slaps face* So _that's_ how you spell it)


----------



## savol456

Ultimate Frisbee
(most of the people on my school's Ultimate Frisbee team last year were autistic.)


----------



## hyphen

Pain
(don't ask)


----------



## Ever

Three Days Grace


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Bring Me the Horizon (Three Days Grace sounds like a rock/screamo band my brother may like, like Bring Me the Horizon) =P


----------



## hyphen

Impossible
(...)


----------



## Ever

Improbable


----------



## sv_01

Infinite improbability drive


----------



## savol456

The fact that infinity can be less than one. 
(true story)


----------



## Zee Captain

Absolute zero


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

-273 Celsius


----------



## savol456

Too freaking cold.


----------



## Ever

Blizzard


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lapras


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lapis Lazuli


----------



## Ever

Turquoise (the gemstone)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sapphire


----------



## Ever

Ruby


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Groudon


----------



## Ever

Kyogre


----------



## hyphen

Rain


----------



## Ever

Dance


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pisces


----------



## Ever

ME!


----------



## hyphen

Insane
(i'm sorry.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

EVERYBODY!


----------



## Ever

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Who?


----------



## Ever

What? Direct TV


----------



## sv_01

UPC


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cup


----------



## Ever

Bowl


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Breakfast


----------



## sv_01

Cereal


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cheerios


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Manifesto


----------



## Karousever

Manifest Destiny


----------



## savol456

This Land is My Land


----------



## Keldeo

This Land is Your Land


----------



## savol456

I claim this land for Spain. *shoves flag of Spain into ground*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I re-claim this land for Awesomeness *shoves flag with Lapras in the groud*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Keldeo

Forretress (the Pokemon)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ferrothorn


----------



## Keldeo

Awesome grass types


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Torterra


----------



## Keldeo

Turtle power!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Puppy Power! (Seriously, Scrappy is _way_ better than Scooby)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Miltank


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Route 210


----------



## Keldeo

Cafe Cabin


----------



## Karousever

Safe Haven


----------



## Keldeo

Safe House


----------



## sv_01

Mansion in the woods


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Gravity Falls


----------



## sv_01

Space anomalies


----------



## Karousever

Personal space


----------



## Keldeo

Desk


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Headdesk


----------



## Keldeo

Facepalm


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Coconut


----------



## Keldeo

Palm tree


----------



## Ever

Birch


----------



## sv_01

Poochyenas


----------



## Momo(th)

Mightyena, the greatest Pokemon evur


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Illumise, the worst Pokemon evur


----------



## sv_01

Volbeat, her male counterpart


----------



## Keldeo

Tail Glow


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Manaphy


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Roughly 5 years ago


----------



## Keldeo

Started on a monday (2007)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

School


----------



## Keldeo

Pencils


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bottle rockets


----------



## Keldeo

Team Rocket blasts off at the speed of light surrender now or prepare to fight


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Team Din Sun (the best evil team in the Pokeverse)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtclskynAB4


----------



## savol456

Battle music


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

The 7th Cahmpion's theme (The best theme ever! 



Spoiler: BW2. Read at your own risk!



Iris


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

0% chance


----------



## Keldeo

Catch rate of Mewthree


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Mewthree-X


----------



## Keldeo

Mewtwo-X


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mew


----------



## Keldeo

#151


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Palindromes. (474, 595 etc.)


----------



## sv_01

Girafarig


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Racecar (Girafarig is 1 number away from being a palindrome, even though it is one already, but still, a DOUBLE PALINDROME! It's 203)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mario


----------



## savol456

One of the best game series ever.


----------



## Keldeo

Pokemon! duh


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Arceus


----------



## Keldeo

Plates


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

The ALMIGHTY... THE POWERFUL... MAGIKARPWN!!!


----------



## Keldeo

uh
Legendary


----------



## savol456

Butterfree


----------



## hyphen

Lilac shimmer


----------



## Ever

Violette


----------



## hyphen

Violante


----------



## Ever

Volcano (?)


----------



## hyphen

VOLCANO BAKEMEAT


----------



## Ever

MINCEMEAT


----------



## hyphen

Germs


----------



## Ever

Cooties!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Venonat


----------



## hyphen

Hairy flies


----------



## Ever

Harry Styles (I'm not a OneDirection fan! NOT AT ALL. But I get spammed with 1D shtuffs on Facebook -~-)


----------



## hyphen

Aerial Swag
(i don't know.)


----------



## Ever

Ariel Song (I don't either)


----------



## hyphen

Birdy


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Hoothoot


----------



## Ever

Hootnanny


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mario Party 2


----------



## Keldeo

Mario Party 9


----------



## Ever

Kartwheels
(Dun ask)


----------



## savol456

Day care


----------



## Ever

Preschool


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Hell (full of little demons *shiver*)


----------



## sv_01

Zombies force-feeding you live cockroaches


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

World War Z


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Let's Play Saints Row the Third w/ Cox n' Crendog


----------



## godzilla898

Let's Play SR3 With Michael and Geoff


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Slowbeef


----------



## Ever

Slowbro


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Slowking


----------



## hyphen

Fat King


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Burger King


----------



## savol456

odd-tasting burgers.


----------



## Keldeo

poisoned burgers


----------



## sv_01

Cereal killers


----------



## savol456

[list of serial killers by number of victims]
[note below:]
_"This list is incomplete. Please do not make the list longer by killing people."_


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Wikipedia


----------



## savol456

The Wikipedia article for Flame Doves


----------



## hyphen

Tomatoes


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Crash Man


----------



## savol456

The YouTube series: "Megaman Dies At The End"


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fobbies are Borange


----------



## hyphen

You


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

PenguinAndFriends


----------



## hyphen

Gang


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Greg


----------



## Karousever

Diary of a Wimpy Kid


----------



## savol456

terrible


----------



## Karousever

People who pronounce "Terrible" "Turrible"


----------



## sv_01

Emphasizing the "fish" in "official".


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fish Jumpers


----------



## sv_01

Giant Magikarp


----------



## savol456

Black Dragon Magikarp


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

My signature


----------



## savol456

Okay so uh...my first thought happened to be what my mind subconsciously saw so uh,

this: "GENERATION 31: The first time you see this, copy it into your sig on any forum and add 1 to the generation."


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Gen 5


----------



## hyphen

Monochrome


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mr. Game and Watch


----------



## savol456

the number 8


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cookie Monster


----------



## Keldeo

Veggie Monster


----------



## sv_01

Invasion of evil carrots


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spiral Mountain


----------



## savol456

Wyrms


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Wyverns


----------



## savol456

Cumcumber
(For a short story I read told of a young woman who found a wyvern. It was described as the size of a cucumber for now, but would soon become too large to keep safely as a pet. Hey we are almost at the 1,000th post)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Kappa


----------



## hyphen

Japan


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Tokyo


----------



## savol456

*ahem* "RUN! IT'S GODZILLA!"


----------



## hyphen

*screaming, shouting, oh my god where is my baby, etc*


----------



## savol456

*in dark area with murderer* "Is someone there?"
(woot. 1,000th post! I think.The forum says 999 though.)


----------



## hyphen

Bloody knife.

(what. O:)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Flying Gullitone


----------



## Karousever

Kabutops with Wings


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Genesect


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Denis' Final Blow
(Search for it on YouTube)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

FINISH HIM


----------



## Keldeo

If you have the strength of a true champion... kill me!


----------



## sv_01

Offering heroic sacrifice to make the enemy feel bad


----------



## Keldeo

Contorted mind games


----------



## sv_01

Mindfang


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Ice Fang
(Yup. We're back on Pokemon)


----------



## sv_01

Steelix


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

AtackingTucans


----------



## Keldeo

Attacking Toucans


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fruit Loops


----------



## Keldeo

Cereal


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Milk


----------



## Keldeo

Cows


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The Far Side


----------



## Keldeo

Comics


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Aquaman


----------



## Keldeo

Kiwi


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

EVIL!


----------



## Keldeo

Supervillians


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dr. Horrible


----------



## Keldeo

Horribleness


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

PhD


----------



## Keldeo

Doctors


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Medic


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Übercharge


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Quick-Fix


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Bonesaw


----------



## sv_01

Sawblade


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Amputator


----------



## sv_01

Pickaxe surgery


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Notch


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Sweden


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

ABBA


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Abra


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Teleport


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

ElectricalBeast


----------



## Keldeo

Manectrics (hey, they are electrical beasts)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Overheat


----------



## Keldeo

Flannery


----------



## sv_01

Slow lava-based Fire-types


----------



## Keldeo

Pokemon that can learn Rock slide


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Tyranitar.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Metagame


----------



## guy standing behind you

Game freak gave us an unbalanced one


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Garchomp


----------



## guy standing behind you

Friggin awesome.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sandshrew


----------



## guy standing behind you

Sea captain.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Jolly Roger


----------



## guy standing behind you

Blackbeard


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The Ballad of Badbeard


----------



## guy standing behind you

No. Just no.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

GameFAQs


----------



## Keldeo

FAQs


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Fucks (given or not)


----------



## sv_01

Karkat


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Q


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Quail


----------



## Momo(th)

Pen


----------



## sv_01

Swimming pool


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Billiards


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Snooker


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Boo


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon

Monster


----------



## Keldeo

Pokemon


----------



## sv_01

Digimon


----------



## Keldeo

Who's that Pokemon? It's plagiarism!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

It's MISSINGN-


----------



## sv_01

Zalgo


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Slenderman


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

OHMAHGAWD THE BEST TIME I'VE HAD ON YOUTUBE IN AAAAGES! (Seriously)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Squee


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Fwee


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Wii


----------



## Keldeo

Why


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dr. Who


----------



## Keldeo

TV shows


----------



## sv_01

Star Trek


----------



## Keldeo

Stars


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Mary Poppins (Well, she does come out of the sky, and stars are in the sky.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mother Gothel


----------



## sv_01

Arkham hotel


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Buttons (I don't know)


----------



## sv_01

Big red button of doom


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Tak: The Hideous New Girl


----------



## Frostagin

Talk to the hideous new girl


----------



## Ever

Sanghye


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sableye


----------



## Keldeo

Spiritomb


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spirit Bomb


----------



## Keldeo

Dot-Bomb


----------



## sv_01

Bob-Omb


----------



## Ever

Alurssa


----------



## sv_01

Lursa and B'Etor


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

L'Etranger


----------



## Keldeo

[post 1101!]
Stranger Danger


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pokemon Ranger


----------



## Ever

PMD


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

PMV


----------



## Keldeo

Pokemon Moving Vehicle


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pokemon Snap


----------



## Keldeo

Todd Snap


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Toad Soup


----------



## Keldeo

frog parking only-- all others will be toad


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rimshot


----------



## Keldeo

Youtube video links that I don't click


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Okay


----------



## Keldeo

O.K.!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Elmo


----------



## Keldeo

Sesame Street


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Arthur


----------



## Ever

King O.A.R


----------



## hyphen

Paddle


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Or


----------



## hyphen

What(?)


----------



## Momo(th)

Logic Failure


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The Internet


----------



## Keldeo

The Web


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spiderses


----------



## Keldeo

Spider-Elephants


----------



## hyphen

Steve


----------



## Keldeo

Steven Stone [yep, back to Pokemon again :P]


----------



## hyphen

Rocky


----------



## Keldeo

Rocky Helmet


----------



## hyphen

Eff yeah workforce


----------



## Keldeo

[wut]
Sheer Force


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Immovable object


----------



## Keldeo

If Arceus can create an immovable stone, it is not omnipotent. If it cannot create an immovable stone, it is not omnipotent.


----------



## hyphen

Infinity


----------



## Keldeo

...and beyond


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Schmoes


----------



## Keldeo

Shoes


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spikes


----------



## sv_01

2x3Prong Day

(I don't know why)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Probing Day


----------



## Keldeo

Reaping Day


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Gregg the Grim Reaper


----------



## sv_01

Bill Door


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bob the Builder


----------



## Keldeo

Stupid kid shows


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

SpongeBob Squearepants


----------



## Keldeo

Really, really fast


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## hyphen

Rainbow Dash
(*shot*)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Raonbow Dash Stage Theme from Fighting is Magic


----------



## Keldeo

Battle


----------



## Frostagin

Beatles


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

MOTHER


----------



## hyphen

OF GOD


----------



## Keldeo

OF ARCEUS


----------



## sv_01

Darkleer IN A SEASHELL


----------



## Keldeo




----------



## sv_01

Collapsing into insanity


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pinkie Pie


----------



## Keldeo

Apple pie


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Custard

(and empty bowls, curtousy of yours truely!!!)


----------



## Keldeo

Pie Face (google it)


----------



## hyphen

Cake face


----------



## Keldeo

Wedding


----------



## hyphen

Gown


----------



## Keldeo

Grown


----------



## hyphen

Up


----------



## Keldeo

Up (the movie)


----------



## sv_01

Balloons


----------



## Keldeo

Instruments on Helium


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Trombones


----------



## Keldeo

Tubas


----------



## sv_01

Watermelons


----------



## Keldeo

Water


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Africa (Tomb Raider, mostly)


----------



## Keldeo

elephants


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Peanuts


----------



## Keldeo

Snoopy


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spoony


----------



## Keldeo

Forky


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Knife


----------



## hyphen

Belarus


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Darius


----------



## sv_01

Persia


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Prince of Persia


----------



## sv_01

Bloody spikes


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Toxic Spikes


----------



## Keldeo

Scolipede


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Toxicroak


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Froggy


----------



## hyphen

Kermit


----------



## sv_01

Universe frog


----------



## Keldeo

Universal newt


----------



## sv_01

Silly salamanders


----------



## Keldeo

Ash's Charizard


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Blaine


----------



## hyphen

Plane


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Genie


----------



## savol456

10,300 A.D.


----------



## sv_01

Face of Boe


----------



## Keldeo

Edgar Allen Pooh


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Honey


----------



## sv_01

Angry bees


----------



## Keldeo

Wasps


----------



## hyphen

Bees


----------



## Keldeo

Vespiquen


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Battleship


----------



## Keldeo

Battling Ship


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The hunt for the Bismarck


----------



## Keldeo

[the what?]

Germany


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Tacos (I DON'T KNOW)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(She was a German World War II warship built to rival our Hood, which was a Dreadnaught-Class warship! In their one and only battle, the Bismarck landed, what the crew even admit to, a lucky hit on Hood's magasine cuz it had bad armour plating there sinking her before she had much of a chance to do anything, plus Hood was old, compared to Bismarck's relative youth! Seeking revenge the Royal Navy hunted down the Bismarck to sink it, but being of similar size to Hood, this proved tricky! It wasn't until a torpedo launched from a Swordfish Fighter from the Ark Royal hit her rudder disabling her, when they bombarded the ever loving crap out of her, ultimately sinking her! And Navy history is an interest of mine especially since I spent 4 years in the Sea Cadets and was lucky enough to get a tour of the Ark Royal!)

Curry

(Going on the international food theme...)


----------



## Keldeo

Food

(our = Roak Planet's?)


----------



## hyphen

Nom


----------



## Keldeo

Nanab Berry


----------



## hyphen

Shuckle


----------



## Keldeo

Ridiculous Defenses


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Iron Defense


----------



## Frostagin

Iron Man


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Marvel


----------



## sv_01

...at my powers!


----------



## Keldeo

Superpower


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Absol


----------



## Keldeo

Me


----------



## sv_01

Shiny Zorua


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Shiny Spiridcass

(I haven't mentioned him in ages, so...)


----------



## Keldeo

Shiny


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

PhaRaoH

(Seriously, she's a magpie!)


----------



## Keldeo

....uh


....Magpie


----------



## sv_01

Murkrow


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Honchkrow


----------



## sv_01

Mafia boss


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

An offer you can't refuse!


----------



## Keldeo

$1 for $2!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bubs


----------



## Keldeo

Bubbles


----------



## hyphen

Derpy


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Censorship


----------



## Amala

#!*$%


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Comics

(I like how your first post on this forum is now '#!*$%')


----------



## Amala

PenguinAndFriends said:


> (I like how your first post on this forum is now '#!*$%')


(Best first post ever I think. :D)

Superman


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Batman


----------



## Amala

Bats


----------



## sv_01

Nightgaunts


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Darth Vader. (I don't know, I just don't)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Gloves (I don't know more)


----------



## Keldeo

Gardening (I don't know the most. Ha!)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Trowel


----------



## Keldeo

Towel


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Hot Springs


----------



## Frostagin

Thor
(i dunno)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Raiden


----------



## sv_01

Rapidmon


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Machine


----------



## sv_01

Cybermen


----------



## Keldeo

Cyborg


----------



## sv_01

The Borg


----------



## Keldeo

Iceberg


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Freezie


----------



## Keldeo

Popsicles


----------



## sv_01

Freeze your soul


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ice cubes


----------



## sv_01

Borg cubes


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Froggy G


----------



## sv_01

Azathoth


----------



## Keldeo

Creepy Moths


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Venomoth


----------



## Keldeo

Venonat


----------



## sv_01

Fluffballs with huge eyes... and mandibles


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Kirby


----------



## sv_01

Jigglypuff


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Igglybuff


----------



## sv_01

Rollout


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Autobots


----------



## Keldeo

Robots


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mann vs. Machine


----------



## Keldeo

Robot Rebellion


----------



## Amala

Terminator!


----------



## sv_01

EXTERMINATE


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

VG cats.


----------



## Keldeo

Super Effective


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Charmander


----------



## Keldeo

Dragonthing


----------



## savol456

pidgey+lawnmower=shameless murder in the name of "safety".


----------



## hyphen

BLOODY LAWNMOWER DEATH

(I don't know)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mowtom


----------



## hyphen

Rawr, Grass!


----------



## savol456

the masses of grasses


----------



## Norm

Oddish 

(and yes, I'm back!)


----------



## hyphen

Sunkern
(welcome back?)


----------



## sv_01

Zubat


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Golbat


----------



## sv_01

42


----------



## hyphen

THE MEANING OF LIFE


----------



## savol456

IT'S THE CIIIIIIRCLEEEE OF LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIFEEEE~


----------



## hyphen

IT IS SO MAAAGICAAAAL


----------



## sv_01

FROM YOUR VEINS WILL DRIP MY MIRACLES...


----------



## hyphen

BLOODY HELL.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

TotalBiscuit


----------



## savol456

Claveman's obsession with Popeyes brand buttery biscuits.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cheezy Puffs


----------



## hyphen

Cheetos.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cheerios


----------



## sv_01

Alphabet soup


----------



## hyphen

Illiterate people


----------



## Momo(th)

The Middle Ages


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Huzzah!


----------



## Momo(th)

VICTORY!


----------



## Amala

DEFEAT!


----------



## Frostagin

TROGDOR!

(what brain)


----------



## sv_01

The Elder Gods!

(I don't know either)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

YARN FOR THE CAT GOD!


----------



## sv_01

DAGON STEAK AND HALF OF SICILY!


----------



## Keldeo

[...what]

Nafia


----------



## Amala

Life insurance...?


----------



## Frostagin

Geico.


----------



## Keldeo

Treecko

[Fablehaven reference from Book 4.]


----------



## sv_01

Cute baby raptor gecko that runs on ceilings


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Velociraptors


----------



## Keldeo

Impossible Math Problems


----------



## savol456

algebra
(wrong thread whoops)


----------



## Zexion

Something easy


----------



## hyphen

Writing
(lies, I tell you, lies)


----------



## Keldeo

Pencil


----------



## hyphen

Crayon


----------



## Keldeo

Crayola


----------



## savol456

The non-toxic label on said crayola brand crayons.


----------



## Amala

Toxic Crayons.


----------



## Keldeo

Poison


----------



## savol456

Infect


----------



## sv_01

Zombie


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Lollipop Chainsaw
(No I have not got it. I saw a Machinima thing for it)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

BOOBS!


----------



## sv_01

Udders!


----------



## hyphen

COWS


----------



## Momo(th)

MILK


----------



## hyphen

CHEESE


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

PIZZA

(Why are we posting in caps?)


----------



## hyphen

(BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT CAME TO OUR MINDS FIRST)

ITALY


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

MUSIC

(I don't get it)


----------



## hyphen

AUSTRIA 
(you don't have to~)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Australia


----------



## hyphen

Kangaroos


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cubone


----------



## Keldeo

Marowak's Ghost


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Team Rocket


----------



## sv_01

Team Mindfang!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Homestuck (?_? Excuse me whilst I see a psychiatrist)


----------



## sv_01

Aradia Megido!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spanish


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

French


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

German


----------



## Keldeo

Germany

["He doesn't know what countries they are, just that people in the first speak French and people in the second speak German."]


----------



## Featherdance

Walls 

(idek)


----------



## Frostagin

Minecraft


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Marilland and Bro
(I have done way too many things this summer)


----------



## sv_01

Dave's Bro


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Created by BBC, chosen by Dave!
(Sorry Yami, I'll shut up now)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sentence


----------



## hyphen

Death sentence


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Vincent Valentine's Death Penalty

(It's his Ultima Weapon from Final Fantasy Overhyped, and Dirge of Cerberus!)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Some kind of combo meal (I don't even know)


----------



## Frostagin

Sesame chicken
(i actually thought of it in chinese first but)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Seseme Seeds
(I have probably spelt that wrong.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sesame Street


----------



## Amala

Elmo


----------



## Keldeo

I'm Elmo and I Know It
[google it if you don't know]


----------



## Norm

Quakers Of Pennsylvania 
(how the hell...)


----------



## hyphen

THIS. IS. AN EARTHQUAKE.
(what)


----------



## Amala

SAN ADREAS FAULT


----------



## sv_01

Undermining the city


----------



## savol456

New York's subway transportation system.


----------



## Keldeo

Tokyo's subway transportation system


----------



## sv_01

Ghouls in the Boston subway


----------



## Amala

Sandwiches.


----------



## sv_01

I haz a sammich


----------



## Amala

Thief


((You stole my sammiches.))


----------



## sv_01

of Light


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Witch of Light
(I really need to go shut up before I say moo)


----------



## savol456

Mistress of the Divine Shine.


----------



## sv_01

Queen of Lovecraftian Luminosity


----------



## Amala

HP Lovecraft


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

J.K. Rowling
(I just don't... at least it wasn't anybody else's User Title. =P)


----------



## Amala

Harry Potter


----------



## hyphen

YOU'RE A WIZARD, HARRY


----------



## sv_01

Harry was a Leo, get Eridan off his mane!


----------



## Keldeo

What


----------



## sv_01

Confusing your mind off


----------



## Keldeo

Mind games


----------



## Momo(th)

Mind Rape


----------



## Keldeo

ALAKAZAM used PSYCHIC! It's super effective!


----------



## Momo(th)

It's a critical hit!


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Rattata.


----------



## hyphen

Team Rocket


----------



## savol456

TEAM MISSLEBOMB


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Bug Catcher.


----------



## Keldeo

"Hey! I saw you in Viridian Forest!"


----------



## hyphen

"So oh my god I am a BUG CATCHER."


----------



## Keldeo

6 level 3 Wurmples


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

EN'S PEDAL HEMP AH!



savol456 said:


> TEAM MISSLEBOMB


Yes.


----------



## hyphen

HEMPING DRUGS

(what)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Bipolar pimps
(????????)


----------



## sv_01

biipolar iin2aniity


----------



## Keldeo

133t5p34k


----------



## hyphen

Legit elitist


(i don't know either)


----------



## savol456

That one guy yelling "SO HARDCORE, BRO!"


----------



## Keldeo

meme-lovers who cannot resist telling you all their favorite memes in a witty way one after another in a list

...aka me in real life


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Ham and cheese.


----------



## savol456

Rooster Zebra Contemplating Grilled-Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Keldeo

Sandwiches


----------



## savol456

Gir


----------



## Momo(th)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## savol456

Meet the Pyro Pinkie Pie "Smile" version


----------



## Amala

FIRE


----------



## sv_01

IN THE HOLE


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Blow-holes


----------



## Momo(th)

Whales


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Earthbound Immortal Chachu Chalhua

(Based on the Nazca Line shaped like, called and meaning "Whale", probably "Killer Whale", given the shape!)


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Cthulhu.


----------



## Momo(th)

Eldritch Abomination


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Evil trees.


----------



## sv_01

Central tree OF THE MULTIVERSE


----------



## Momo(th)

The tree of LIFE.


----------



## Zexion

the game of life


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Dice.


----------



## sv_01

Octahedron dice


----------



## CJBlazer

Octopus


----------



## sv_01

Giant transdimensional space squid OF DOOM


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

H̱͐̾̇͛͛̍̀ͅe̡̛͖̓́ͮ͌͌͐ ̨̧͇̲̥̩̄͗͂͌ͣͥͪ͠į̡ͨ̆ͩ̇͏̫̞͓̤s͉̺̙̰̺̹̖̞ͣ ̤͇̟͂̿̍̾̓́̀a̸̝̫͖̪̺̹̝͇̦͌ͧ̄ͣ̓ͧl͈͚̪͈ͮ̚r͒ͨͤ̆ͤ̿͒͐ͯ͡҉͉̦͈͚͉ë͔̮̼̟͉͚̖́̇ͣ̊͛͟a̧̩̲̯͇̱̠͔̭ͮ̀͟d̶̡̮͙̪̭ͩ̕y̵͇̜̒̑ͦ͛͊͜ ̴͙͚̰̠̔͟h̙̼̜͕̲͓̏͛ͭͯ͊́͟͞ȩ̫̼̳͈̫̝ͪ̍̏ͩ͋̓̕r̻̙̙̮̙̝ͦͪ̋̋̿ͮͨͪ̕̕e̷̛̼̙̬͕̰̟̫͎ͭͩ̀̉͠.͈̬̇ͬ̏͗͐


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Matrix code


----------



## Momo(th)

Kung-fu Jesus. (really The Matrix trilogy could be renamed that and nothing would change.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(I can see it 'n'all...)

Kung-fu hampster


----------



## Momo(th)

Kung fu PONIES.


----------



## sv_01

Kung fu Daleks


----------



## Keldeo

Tai kwon do Daleks


----------



## savol456

Doctor Who TGC


----------



## sv_01

Survival course with time machines


----------



## savol456

Paradox Prevention Class


----------



## Keldeo

Underwater Basket Weaving

[as sidenote, wikipedia has an article about this. I never knew]


----------



## Amala

Laundry basket....


----------



## sv_01

Washing machine


----------



## savol456

The Dubstep Dishwasher


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Fish Jumpers


----------



## sv_01

Anglerfish lantern of doom and despair


----------



## Momo(th)

Magikarp


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Overpowered.


----------



## sv_01

Always already here


----------



## Keldeo

Early Birds


----------



## kyeugh

The Commissary.


----------



## Keldeo

The


----------



## hyphen

End


----------



## Keldeo

Beginning


----------



## hyphen

Death


----------



## Keldeo

Ashes


----------



## sv_01

Magnificent ash tree


----------



## Momo(th)

Dead tree


----------



## CloudCat

Apocalypse


----------



## sv_01

Ragnarok


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Crustles (I dunno...)


----------



## sv_01

Shuckle tentacles


----------



## CloudCat

Octopus


----------



## savol456

Vampire Squids


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Dracula


----------



## Ever

Bunny


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Perfect


----------



## sv_01

Excellent


----------



## Flareth

Brilliant


----------



## sv_01

Shining obsidian armor


----------



## Lemonade Moon

Murrowind


----------



## Keldeo

Who now?


----------



## CloudCat

What?


----------



## sv_01

Confused pool ball eyes


----------



## Ever

So much what


----------



## sv_01

Heaps of fifteen-colored stripes


----------



## CloudCat

Horizontal stripes make you look wider, as vertical stripes make you look taller.


----------



## sv_01

Anti-anorexia ideal of female attractiveness


----------



## Momo(th)

Food


----------



## CloudCat

Fat


----------



## sv_01

Snorlax


----------



## Momo(th)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BrokenBridge


----------



## sv_01

Rusturf Tunnel


----------



## CloudCat

Tunnel of Doom


----------



## sv_01

Anglerfish at the end of the tunnel


----------



## CloudCat

Heaven


----------



## Frostagin

Castiel


----------



## sv_01

Green mansion


----------



## eevee_em

Money


----------



## CloudCat

Dollars


----------



## Momo(th)

Rich Boy Dollar


----------



## sv_01

Rich guy in a white suit


----------



## Momo(th)

Rich man in tux.


----------



## Keldeo

Penguin with money


----------



## Tomboy

Top Hat


----------



## sv_01

Blue sparkles


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Dark Side


----------



## sv_01

of the Moon


----------



## Frostagin

cheese


----------



## sv_01

Mice


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Chocolate


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cookies


----------



## sv_01

Ghost grandma


----------



## Momo(th)

Ghost Dad


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Danny Phantom


----------



## savol456

The stupidity of putting the on/off switch inside the machine


----------



## sv_01

Cairo Overcoat


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Yu-Gi-Oh!



savol456 said:


> The stupidity of putting the on/off switch inside the machine


What? Who did that and for what dare I ask?


----------



## Harvest Ty

Pokemon Cards.


----------



## sv_01

Baseball cards


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

HOME-RUN!


----------



## sv_01

Run home


----------



## Harvest Ty

Marathon


----------



## Keldeo

Doduo

[don't ask.]


----------



## Harvest Ty

Duet


----------



## Keldeo

Quartet


----------



## Harvest Ty

Those Barber shop guy who sing/fail


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cheese


----------



## Harvest Ty

Louise


----------



## sv_01

Louis XIV.


----------



## Momo(th)

Sun


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mr. Bright and Mr. Shine


----------



## sv_01

Glowy green stuff


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Uranium glass


----------



## sv_01

UranianUmbra


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Uranian Umberellas


----------



## sv_01

Uranium umbrellas


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Acid Rain


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chocolate Rain


----------



## Keldeo

It's Raining Cow Pieces


----------



## CloudCat

Butcher


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

That new pet shop at the top of meat row!

(No, really! There is a new pet shop at the top of the meat market row in our indoor market! It's been there a month or two now, though!)


----------



## CloudCat

Guilt

(Because after you buy some meat, you feel guilty for eating a cow, so you go and buy a dog to make up for it)


----------



## sv_01

Depression


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Double dip recession

(Which is over, according to the Tories who I don't trust as far as I could throw them!)


----------



## Bulbamew

The Conservatives (Including that poncy fat t@#! David Cameron, or the English Republicans for Americans)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Too true, fellow Northerner...)

Jimmy Savile

(Or the question as to who... You know what, on second thoughts, I'm not actually going to finish that sentence...)


----------



## Bulbamew

I feel sick whenever I hear the name of that disgusting perv, disgrace to our country. So JS reminds me of sick.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sentence


----------



## CloudCat

Grammar


----------



## sv_01

Listening


----------



## CloudCat

Speaking


----------



## Keldeo

Recitation of Poetry


----------



## CloudCat

Presentations


----------



## Keldeo

PowerPoint


----------



## CloudCat

Word


----------



## sv_01

Excel


----------



## CloudCat

Excellent


----------



## Momo(th)

Stylish


----------



## sv_01

Cool shades


----------



## Momo(th)

20% more awesome


----------



## Mewmic

My Little Pony


----------



## Momo(th)

Lauren Frost


----------



## sv_01

Land of Frost and Frogs


----------



## Momo(th)

DEATH


----------



## Keldeo

DOOM


----------



## sv_01

Mage of Doom


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Blue Mage


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

White Mage


----------



## sv_01

Great against undead


----------



## Scootaloo

Necromancer


----------



## Keldeo

Necrophilia


----------



## Amala

Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

TVTropes


----------



## sv_01

Dark side of the Internet


----------



## Momo(th)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The Wall


----------



## Zexion

The Neighborhood


----------



## CloudCat

Community


----------



## sv_01

Power of unity


----------



## Mewmic

The world will turn to Ash


----------



## sv_01

Suddenly everyone is Aradia


----------



## Scootaloo

Something arabian?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

40 Thieves


----------



## CloudCat

Multiple Robbers


----------



## savol456

Purloins


----------



## CloudCat

Kitties


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Qs.


----------



## sv_01

John de Lancie


----------



## Momo(th)

Awesome McCool Name


----------



## Mewmic

Fail O'Suckyname


----------



## Momo(th)

Ebony D'arkness Dementia Raven Way


----------



## CloudCat

Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## sv_01

Lenore


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Pantene

(Oh, yeah! Brand names!)


----------



## Keldeo

Hair


----------



## sv_01

Heir of Void


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Medusa's hair


----------



## sv_01

Squirming mass of snakes


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Orochimon

(I'm half expecting "Yamata Dragon" next! Not likely, but it would be funny...)


----------



## CloudCat

Kimodo Dragon

(XD It's close to Yamata Dragon!)


----------



## Momo(th)

Very large snake


----------



## CloudCat

Nagini
(Voldemort's pet snake)


----------



## Momo(th)

A Xenomorph's tongue.


----------



## CloudCat

Lickitung


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Weezing


----------



## CharizardHammer

Poison gas. (the pokemon attack)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Toxic


----------



## sv_01

First episode of the Eccleston part of Doctor Who


----------



## CloudCat

The Quizzler 

(Don't ask me why I thought of that.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Do you even know what Yamata Dragon is, by the way? I'm half expecting Nobody to know if that Avatar is what I think it is!)

Getting quizical

(I suddenly hope PhaRaoH doesn't come on now...)


----------



## CloudCat

(No, I have no idea what a Yamata Dragon is! :D)

Gettin' physical


----------



## sv_01

Getting involved

(Is it that eight-headed snaky thing Orochimon is based on?)


----------



## CloudCat

Community Service


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Squidward
(I make very wierd connections sometimes. You get a cookie if you get this one! =P)


----------



## sv_01

Plunger-wielding brain squids


----------



## Momo(th)

Randomness


----------



## CharizardHammer

8 8-sided dice.


----------



## Momo(th)

Death Dealer


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

An Axe


----------



## Keldeo

Serial killers


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mass murderers


----------



## CharizardHammer

Time killer


----------



## sv_01

Lord English


----------



## CloudCat

King George


----------



## sv_01

Queen Victoria


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## CloudCat

England


----------



## Hippy

Finland


----------



## sv_01

Land of Fins and Lakes


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Shark-infested waters


----------



## Hippy

Kermit the Frog

(Don't ask)


----------



## CloudCat

Miss Piggy


----------



## sv_01

Pignite with a rake


----------



## CloudCat

Lawn Mowers


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Mow Rotom


----------



## CloudCat

Rotation


----------



## Hippy

Revolve


----------



## Scootaloo

Revolver Ocelot


----------



## kyeugh

Professor Doofenschmirtz.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Agent P!~


----------



## Hippy

Agent S

(I'll give a high five to anyone who understands my reference.)


----------



## Frostagin

Perry the Platypus


----------



## Keldeo

Monotremes


----------



## CloudCat

Monotone


----------



## CharizardHammer

Professor Bins


----------



## sv_01

History teachers


----------



## Keldeo

Ancient Civilisations


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Egyptians


----------



## CloudCat

Romans


----------



## sv_01

Insane emperors


----------



## Keldeo

Sanity


----------



## CloudCat

Craziness


----------



## Hippy

Headaches


----------



## sv_01

Daleks


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Cybermen


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Timelord Ash


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Ash Ketchup


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Scyther Slash


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

The Style-switcher


----------



## CharizardHammer

Conversion (the pokemon move)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Porygon


----------



## sv_01

Red and blue la2er2


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

RedVsBlue

(I love that series!)


----------



## sv_01

Red and Blue vs White


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Less Diamond&Pearl, more Platinum


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

A diamond ring with platinum on top of that
(Just... don't ask)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

A pearl necklace with platinum bands


----------



## sv_01

Gold crown of Giratina


----------



## CharizardHammer

Mirror world


----------



## sv_01

Dark mirror


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Dark Magician


----------



## CloudCat

Professor Snape


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Professor Lyman Banner


----------



## CloudCat

Banner Hospital


----------



## sv_01

Arkham Asylum


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Alternative Silent Hill

(Don't ask!)


----------



## CharizardHammer

Silent dessert


----------



## sv_01

Ghost cake


----------



## Amala

GHOST PEPPERZ


----------



## Momo(th)

GHOST PREPZ (c is dat spelt rong?)


----------



## CloudCat

Prep school for the Undead


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

White Mage


----------



## sv_01

Pillar of light


----------



## Scootaloo

Stellar Circle 5


----------



## CloudCat

Circle Daybreak
(5 points to anyone who gets the book it's from)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Twilight
(I GOT SO BADLY NINJA'D IT'S UNBELIEVABLE)


----------



## CJBlazer

Wolf


----------



## sv_01

Bad Wolf


----------



## CJBlazer

Hood


----------



## CloudCat

Jacket


----------



## sv_01

Cairo Overcoat


----------



## CJBlazer

Rain


----------



## sv_01

Sad raindrop Castform


----------



## CloudCat

Tears


----------



## sv_01

Liquid black sorrow


----------



## Momo(th)

Tears of blood


----------



## CloudCat

Devil


----------



## Momo(th)

May


----------



## CloudCat

(May??)
June


----------



## Momo(th)

CloudCat said:


> (May??)


(May as in Devil *May* Cry)

Summer


----------



## CloudCat

(Ohh!)
Heat


----------



## Momo(th)

Umm . . . Combustion.


----------



## CloudCat

Fire


----------



## sv_01

Flames


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Through the Fire and Flames


----------



## sv_01

Flaming hoop


----------



## Momo(th)

Magicians


----------



## CloudCat

Wizards


----------



## sv_01

Rose's mom


----------



## CloudCat

Rosalie


----------



## sv_01

Lolle


----------



## CloudCat

Lollipop


----------



## sv_01

Swirly patterns


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Poliwhirl


----------



## sv_01

Satoshi Tajiri


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Masahiro Sakurai


----------



## CloudCat

Satoru Iwata


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Shigesato Itoi


----------



## CloudCat

Mr. Japanese Name


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## sv_01

Shigeru Okido


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Hideo Kojima

(10 points to whoever can guess who he is!)


----------



## Bulbamew

Snake. Kojima made Metal Gear, right?


----------



## Scootaloo

Metal Gear


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mecha


----------



## Scootaloo

Gundam Battle Assault


----------



## Hippy

Assault rifle


----------



## sv_01

BRAKABRAKABRAKA


----------



## Hippy

The little bear on the Muppets (or Sesame Street?) that says "Waka Waka!"


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Muppet Treasure Island


----------



## Hippy

Pirates of the Carribbean


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mr. Bean


----------



## sv_01

Howie Mandel


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Howard from Last of the Summer Wine!

(Wow, I'm so Yorkshire...)


----------



## Hippy

(What in the world is "Last of the Summer Wine"?)

Stacy and Clinton from the show "What Not to Wear"

(Don't ask me why I thought of that...!)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Retsupurae Bill Clinton Jokes


----------



## sv_01

Monica Lewinski


----------



## Hippy

My friend's sister who's named Monica.


----------



## kyeugh

My second cousin who's a scoundrel thief.


----------



## Hippy

Robbers


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

My avatar


----------



## Hippy

Gangsters


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Scrafty


----------



## Momo(th)

Pants


----------



## Hippy

Pantalones (Pants in Spanish)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Alone


----------



## sv_01

Floating in the Void...


----------



## Momo(th)

THE VOID!


----------



## Hippy

Black Holes


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spaghetti


----------



## Hippy

Sauce


----------



## LadyJirachu

Awesome XD


----------



## sv_01

Green-hot epicness


----------



## kyeugh

Peppers.


----------



## Scootaloo

Cherry flavoured Dr. Pepper


----------



## Hippy

Vanilla Dr. Pepper.


----------



## sv_01

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Hippy

Smoothies


----------



## Momo(th)

Strawberries


----------



## Scootaloo

Strawberry Shortcake ice cream


----------



## Momo(th)

Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## Scootaloo

The Hub (television channel)


----------



## Momo(th)

Cartoons.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Create-A-Pokemon


----------



## Momo(th)

Fakemon


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ditto


----------



## Hippy

Pink blobs


----------



## Scootaloo

Kirby


----------



## Hippy

Vacuum cleaners


----------



## Scootaloo

Dyson Ball


----------



## Hippy

British people


----------



## Momo(th)

Doctor Who


----------



## sv_01

Lord of Time


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Dialga Versus Celebi

(Though, I think everyone knows how THAT fight would go...)


----------



## Scootaloo

Giratina


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cyrus


----------



## sv_01

Red Assassin


----------



## Momo(th)

Blue Assassin


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Green assassin


----------



## LadyJirachu

A ninja?
o-o;


----------



## sv_01

Ninja kitty Nepeta!


----------



## Momo(th)

Lolcats


----------



## LadyJirachu

Loldogs XD


----------



## Hippy

Cookies


----------



## LadyJirachu

KH13 forums' games board...XD; (they had a REPLACE WORDS WITH COOKIE game, thats why XD; maybe i might re-create that thread here i duno...XD; )


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The fact I'm officially a better Gamer than Zero!

(I beat Sephiroth on Kingdom Hearts 1, he said as he was leaving it with me that if I could, then I was officially a better Gamer than him! He got smug when it turned out I was mainly using his strategy of aeiral combat, though, as opposed to my own hard-'n'-fast strategy! And by the way, I've only ever played Kingdom Hearts on the highest difficulty!)


----------



## Momo(th)

Sephiroth




> (I beat Sephiroth on Kingdom Hearts 1, he said as he was leaving it with me that if I could, then I was officially a better Gamer than him! He got smug when it turned out I was mainly using his strategy of aeiral combat, though, as opposed to my own hard-'n'-fast strategy! And by the way, I've only ever played Kingdom Hearts on the highest difficulty!)


Have you ever played Birth by Sleep? Mysterious Figure is a million times worse than Sephiroth.


----------



## sv_01

Sakkakomon


----------



## LadyJirachu

Cofagriguss...I dunno why....XDD;; *SHOT*


----------



## sv_01

Fancy French dinner date


----------



## Hippy

French fries


----------



## sv_01

Fried cheese


----------



## Momo(th)

Nachos


----------



## sv_01

Tortilla chips.


----------



## Momo(th)

Tacos


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Crisps

(*Laughs maniacally*)


----------



## Momo(th)

Chips


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Fish


----------



## Hippy

Cod


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Point-and-Click Adventure


----------



## sv_01

Simon the Sorcerer


----------



## Hippy

Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## Momo(th)

Philosopher's stone


----------



## sv_01

Philosophical weirdness


----------



## Momo(th)

Solipsism


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Soul Society


----------



## Momo(th)

Organization XIII


----------



## Hippy

Bleach


----------



## Momo(th)

White


----------



## sv_01

Cloud City


----------



## Momo(th)

Cloudsdale


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Cloud of Darkness


----------



## Momo(th)

Exdeath


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Excalibur


----------



## sv_01

Caledscratch


----------



## Momo(th)

Master Sword


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Master Key


----------



## sv_01

The Master


----------



## Momo(th)

Drums


----------



## sv_01

Drums in the deep


----------



## Momo(th)

You shall not pass!


----------



## sv_01

Balrog


----------



## Momo(th)

Morgoroth


----------



## Scootaloo

Vigoroth


----------



## Momo(th)

Insomnia


----------



## sv_01

The fear of falling asleep after a nightmare


----------



## Momo(th)

Phobia


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Deep-sea hellspawns (anglers, etc)


----------



## sv_01

Eridan Ampora


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Ampharos


----------



## Momo(th)

Sheep


----------



## sv_01

Damara


----------



## Momo(th)

Mammals


----------



## sv_01

Udders


----------



## Momo(th)

Milk


----------



## sv_01

Shattered glass


----------



## Momo(th)

Sharpness


----------



## sv_01

Daggers


----------



## Mewmic

Knives


----------



## Hippy

Spoons


----------



## Momo(th)

Bards


----------



## Hippy

Beards


----------



## sv_01

Chuck Norris


----------



## Mewmic

Flint from MOTHER 3


----------



## Momo(th)

New Age Retro Hippie


----------



## Mewmic

Rulers


----------



## Hippy

Dictators


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

National Socialists

(Let's see who gets it!)


----------



## Hippy

Two maps


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Silent Cartographer

(Let's see who gets THAT!)


----------



## Hippy

Halo

(I Googled it. :P Is that cheating?)


----------



## savol456

Cherubs


----------



## Mewmic

Lord English


----------



## savol456

The word "Ye".


----------



## Hippy

The word "thou".


----------



## savol456

"Thou shall not..."


----------



## Hippy

Shakespeare!


----------



## Mewmic

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## savol456

Lust


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Humonculus

(It is cheating, I'm afraid... I wonder if anyone'll get the connection I made there...)


----------



## Hippy

Hercules 

(And I'm sorry!)


----------



## Mewmic

Disney
(Also is that a Fullmetal Alchemist reference I see)


----------



## Hippy

Goofy


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

An Extremely Goofy Movie


----------



## Hippy

Max


----------



## Mewmic

May


----------



## sv_01

Dawn


----------



## Hippy

Twilight


----------



## sv_01

Darkness


----------



## Hippy

Night


----------



## sv_01

Nightgaunts


----------



## Hippy

Team Plasma Grunt


----------



## Mewmic

Team Galactic Grunt


----------



## Hippy

Grunts from Halo.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Grrrrr


----------



## Frostagin

Dog


----------



## sv_01

Fuzzy fluffy Bec puppies


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Fur boots

(10 points to Reap!)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Fury


----------



## Hippy

Anger


----------



## sv_01

Hate


----------



## Mewmic

Kismesis


----------



## sv_01

Daleks and their relationship with the Doctor


----------



## Hippy

Who, What, When, Where, Why


----------



## Mewmic

How


----------



## Hippy

Cow


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Milk


----------



## Mewmic

Equius


----------



## Hippy

Equinox


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

X-Box


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Red Ring


----------



## Mewmic

Glitches


----------



## I liek Squirtles

M.


----------



## Hippy

N.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Ghetsis


----------



## Hippy

Ghosts


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Spooky Scary Skeletons


----------



## Hippy

Jack Skellington


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Flapjack


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chowder


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Mung Daal.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Chinese mung beans? :3


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chimpanzee


----------



## Hippy

This one episode of "Fatal Attractions" on TLC about chimpanzees that was terrifying.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How I Met Your Mother

(And why would you feel fury at fur boots?)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

'Your Mom' jokes.


----------



## LadyJirachu

An old friend of mine who told those XD


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

George


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Jungle


----------



## Mewmic

Lions sleeping


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chameleons


----------



## Mewmic

Chameleo Arm (a boss in kirby super star :P)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Paint


----------



## sv_01

MS Paint


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Terrible programs


----------



## sv_01

Viruses


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dr. Mario


----------



## LadyJirachu

Memes XD I duno why


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The 'I have no idea what I'm doing' dog


----------



## Hippy

Puppies


----------



## LadyJirachu

Wappy x) (our new robotic dog from the gameroom~)(<3)


----------



## Mewmic

Sony AIBO


----------



## Hippy

Samsung


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Fujitsu Siemens

(Or what make my Laptop is!)


----------



## Hippy

Dell Latitude|D820

(My laptop)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Sony Vaio

(My old Laptop, which I need Zero to bring the charger back so I can finally make that Final Fantasy VII video and put it on YouTube like I promised I would, like 3 months ago!)


----------



## Hippy

My mother.

(Because I think my mom had a laptop by Sony once, but I'm probably wrong :P)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Muscle Man


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Supplements


----------



## Hippy

Supplementary Angles


----------



## Mewmic

When people misspell "angel" as "angle"


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Angles of Satin


----------



## sv_01

Rouge


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Moulin


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mulan


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Wonga.com

(It reminded me of money!)


----------



## sv_01

Willy Wonka


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

Chocolate.


----------



## sv_01

Vanilla


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Ice cream

(I want chocolate now...)


----------



## sv_01

Pistacchios


----------



## mewtini

Peanuts!


----------



## sv_01

Peanut butter


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Marshmallow Fluff


----------



## sv_01

Candy floss


----------



## Hogia

Americans


----------



## sv_01

British colonists


----------



## Hogia

Assassin's Creed III


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Animal Crossing


----------



## sv_01

Chickens crossing roads


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Knock knock


----------



## Hogia

Doors


----------



## sv_01

Cracks


----------



## Hogia

Amelia Pond's bedroom wall


----------



## sv_01

Amelia Earhart


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Missing planes


----------



## sv_01

Mysterious disappearance investigators


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

New York Police Department


----------



## Mewmic

Sandwich Police


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Swedish police


----------



## Hippy

The Secret Police.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Looker from the unova pokemon games XD


----------



## sv_01

Team Galactic


----------



## LadyJirachu

Team Plasma


----------



## sv_01

Nightmare


----------



## Mewmic

Spectres


----------



## sv_01

Phantoms


----------



## Mewmic

Purification


----------



## LadyJirachu

...Mummies O-o;


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Amumu


----------



## Momo(th)

Atem


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Atom bomb


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Atomic bomb


----------



## LadyJirachu

Atoms?
o.o'


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Adam


----------



## LadyJirachu

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Adam


Eve

**forever shot for this one XD**


----------



## sv_01

Christmas


----------



## LadyJirachu

Santa :P


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Satan


----------



## LadyJirachu

Sadness...
:<


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sad Pandas


----------



## LadyJirachu

Awww, cute pandahz...XDD


----------



## sv_01

Spinda


----------



## DragonHeart

Candy


----------



## Mewmic

Sugar


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Singer


----------



## LadyJirachu

Mewtwo with a microphone (o-o)


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Mewtwo's new form has headphones


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Mewtwo the bottle opener


----------



## sv_01

Leaning on an angel statue


----------



## LadyJirachu

Hero chao from sonic~
<3
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/081/3/3/Regular_hero_chao_by_DarkMetaller.jpg
^_^


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chaos


----------



## Momo(th)

Nothingness


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Nightmare


----------



## Momo(th)

Sleep


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Slippers


----------



## sv_01

Flip flops


----------



## savol456

Sand dunes


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

'Dune' the book


----------



## sv_01

Sandworms


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sandstorms


----------



## LadyJirachu

Sandslash :3


----------



## sv_01

Pangolins


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Polygons


----------



## savol456

Dodecagon


----------



## sv_01

Dodecahedron


----------



## LadyJirachu

De....orderent?
o-o;

*horrable, i know...;-;*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Disorganization


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Team Rocket


----------



## sv_01

Rocking


----------



## I liek Squirtles

You


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Someone else


----------



## LadyJirachu

Your mom XD


----------



## sv_01

Orpheus' mom ^u^


----------



## LadyJirachu

Final Fantasy games :3 (Orpheus sounds like a final fantasy character's name to me x))


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

(Orpheus is Greek guy who accidentally did the nasty with his mother. Just so you know.)

Triple fantasy! TRIPLE FANTASY!!


----------



## sv_01

(That was Oedipus. Orpheus went to the underworld to save his wife. And his mother was one of the Muses. Calliope, I suspect.)

Sunshine twofold!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Super Mario Sunshine...
xD;


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

(oh yeah. I always get them confused.)

Versus


----------



## sv_01

Kaleds and Thals


----------



## LadyJirachu

Kane and Able? o.o


----------



## sv_01

Sleds


----------



## Mewmic

Huskies


----------



## sv_01

Fluffy puppies


----------



## Mewmic

Cuddly baby animals


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Polar bear cubs


----------



## sv_01

Tiny baby bears


----------



## Mewmic

Brother Bear


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Tibbers


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Tigger, cause there's only one.


----------



## sv_01

Bouncing


----------



## Evanlyn

Kangaroos


----------



## sv_01

Australia


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Finding Nemo


----------



## sv_01

Glowy fishies


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Glowsticks


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Fireworks


----------



## Mewmic

Katy Perry


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lady Gaga


----------



## sv_01

Beef


----------



## kyeugh

cows


----------



## sv_01

Milk


----------



## Mewmic

The Milkman Conspiracy


----------



## sv_01

The Fifth Rider


----------



## Mewmic

Motorcycles


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Standard Bike


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Acro Bike


----------



## savol456

Wheelies


----------



## terryt011

Tyres


----------



## Karousever

Poker Night at the Inventory


----------



## sv_01

Riker


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Biker


----------



## sv_01

Magneton


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Megatron


----------



## sv_01

Optimus Prime


----------



## Hippy

Cows


----------



## sv_01

Udders


----------



## Hippy

Latex Gloves


----------



## savol456

Crime scenes


----------



## sv_01

"Do Not Enter" tape


----------



## Karousever

Quarantine


----------



## terryt011

Disease


----------



## sv_01

Virus


----------



## Karousever

Pandemic II


----------



## terryt011

jaketiger1116 said:


> Pandemic II


Crash Bandicoot II [Cortex Strikes Back]


----------



## Hippy

The roadrunner that always gets away from the wolf who wants to eat in in those old cartoons.


----------



## Karousever

Elliot Goes to School


----------



## Mewmic

School buses


----------



## Hippy

Elementary school


----------



## Karousever

E-mints classes


----------



## Hippy

Online classes


----------



## sv_01

Internet forums


----------



## Mewmic

Video games


----------



## Karousever

Skyrim


----------



## Hippy

Aliens.

Is Skyrim about aliens? I don't know.


----------



## Karousever

Ginormica
(I know she isn't an alien but she's what I thought of XD)


----------



## Hippy

Monsters vs Aliens


----------



## Karousever

The general in that movie whose name I can't remember XD


----------



## Hippy

The General Insurance Company

(now the jingle is in my head XP)


----------



## Karousever

Little girl talking with a disturbingly deep voice

(Thanks AllState)


----------



## Hippy

That Allstate guy with the annoying voice. XD


----------



## Karousever

Car Insurance in general XD

How can you call his voice annoying? D: It's deep and lovely.


----------



## Hippy

Flo from Progressive

And I think his voice is too deep. XD


----------



## Karousever

Katy Perry (she looks like her to me!)

There is no such thing as too deep! XD And you wouldn't want to meet my friend Spencer, then. His adam's apple is like, a mountain sticking out of his neck and his highest voice probably sounds like the Allstate guy XD


----------



## Hippy

Russell Brand

And I mean, it isn't like I HATE deep voices or anything, but I sometimes just get agitated with them. XD


----------



## Karousever

Brandflakes

Well I'm sure Spencer would agitate you eventually :P


----------



## Hippy

Spongebob!! XD

And well, Spencer, I'm sorry you might agitate me.


----------



## Karousever

Being Ready. 

Spencer forgives you :P


----------



## Hippy

70's music


----------



## Karousever

My mom XD


----------



## Hippy

My mom's second ex-husband who was mean XP


----------



## Karousever

Kyle. He was mean.

Wait, why does my mom remind you of a mean person? XD


----------



## Hippy

Kyle. My friend when I was in like fourth grade.m

And hahahahahahaha because mothers in general make me think about my mom's ex husband!! XD XD I don't know why XD


----------



## Karousever

Makayla, because she made the mistake of dating Kyle!


----------



## Hippy

My sister's friend Michayla. She was great. She is a model!


----------



## Karousever

Dare I say it, Transformers XD


----------



## Hippy

XD Why does that remind you of Transformers?? XD

Robots


----------



## Karousever

Bender, because I'm watching Futurama right now XD

And because Megan Fox's character was named Mikaela :P


----------



## Hippy

Family Guy

And ohhh I didn't know that! XD Sorry.


----------



## sv_01

Chips


----------



## Karousever

My friend Kayla. She LOVES potato chips.


----------



## sv_01

Teyla from Stargate Atlantis


----------



## Karousever

Garry's Mod


----------



## Hippy

Gary, Spongebob's pet snail


----------



## Karousever

The episode of Spongebob where he was in Gary's dream.


----------



## Hippy

The episode of Spongebob where he had to write an essay for boating school and he was totally stressing out over it.


----------



## Karousever

Spongedoodle, or whatever his name was XD


----------



## Hippy

Squidward

And haha his name is Doodlebob. My sister and I were arguing over this once. I was right.


----------



## Karousever

Tentacles.

Doodlebob, that was it! I was so close XD


----------



## sv_01

Jellyfish


----------



## Karousever

Jellyfish Jelly Krabby Patties


----------



## Hippy

Pretty Patties! XD

I had no idea I knew so many random things about Spongebob. XD


----------



## Karousever

A fish wearing a kilt.


----------



## Hippy

The fish whose tongues were all crazy colors


----------



## sv_01

Bright-colored fishies from the lighter parts of the sea...


----------



## Karousever

Neon Tetra


----------



## sv_01

Spear-toothed Lumineon queen


----------



## Karousever

Queen Safiria


----------



## sv_01

Dark knight of sapphire and obsidian


----------



## Karousever

Saphira from Inheritance


----------



## sv_01

Blue-scaled dragon!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Blue Eyes White Dragon!
8D XD 8D


----------



## sv_01

Dragonfree


----------



## Karousever

Dragonflies


----------



## 42aruaour

Roar of Time


----------



## Karousever

That one Pokémon movie, I think Giratina and the Sky Warrior? Yeah, that.


----------



## sv_01

Shaymin


----------



## 42aruaour

Gracidea flowers


----------



## Karousever

Ever Grande City


----------



## Mewmic

Tulips


----------



## Karousever

Togepi (don't even ask, first thing I thought of XD)


----------



## 42aruaour

Johto League


----------



## Hippy

Pokemon XD


----------



## Karousever

The Cave of Dragonflies! :D


----------



## Hippy

You!


----------



## Karousever

Way to make me sit here and think of what I associate with me XD Hmmm....

I guess I associate Ike with me.

So Ike :P


----------



## Hippy

Ah sorry! I didn't mean to make it hard! 

And Alex. XD


----------



## sv_01

Alex Kingston!


----------



## 42aruaour

Dreams (don't ask)


----------



## Mewmic

Luigi


----------



## Karousever

Yoshi!


----------



## sv_01

Kirayoshi O'Brien


----------



## Karousever

Atsushi Ōkubo

He made Soul Eater :D


----------



## LadyJirachu

RIKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU *shot shot shot*

*HIS KEYBLADE WAS ORRIGIONALLY A SWORD CALLED THE SOUL EATER*


----------



## Karousever

Kingdom Hearts

XD


----------



## Hippy

Roxas :)


----------



## Karousever

AXEL OMG OMG OMG OMG :D :D :D :D Sorry, Axel is my favorite video game character...ever. Of anything. HE'S SO COOL :D

Oh wow I'm pathetic XD


----------



## Hippy

XD I know you love Axel! 

Xion, is how I think her name is? I haven't played Kingdom Hearts in ages. :P


----------



## Karousever

Sea-salt Ice Cream! :D

Yeah, that's it :P


----------



## Hippy

That one tower thingy that Axel and Roxas eat their sea-salt ice cream on!

And yay!! I totally thought I was way off! XD


----------



## Karousever

Twilight Town :D


----------



## Hippy

Heartless :)


----------



## Karousever

Nobodies!


----------



## Hippy

Somebodies! XD


----------



## Karousever

Warm Bodies! :D


----------



## Hippy

Cold bodies? XD


----------



## Karousever

Zombies :P

Have you seen Warm Bodies? XD


----------



## Hippy

Vampires 

And no XD


----------



## Karousever

Cirque du Freak! :D

Oh, that explains it XD


----------



## 42aruaour

Circuits


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Electronics


----------



## sv_01

Sonic screwdriver


----------



## Karousever

Mark VII


----------



## Scootaloo

MRX-012 Psyco Gundam Mk-III


----------



## Karousever

Hoover Dam


----------



## AbsentNumeral

Demigods


----------



## Karousever

Celestial Bronze


----------



## Hippy

Silver


----------



## Karousever

Mercury! (which is my favorite element)


----------



## Hippy

Venus! XD Which is my favorite planet XD


----------



## Karousever

That shampoo or bodywash or whatever. I don't know what it's called, but they mention "Venus" in their theme XD


----------



## Hippy

Oh I know what you're talking about!

Shaving cream XD

oh Jakey! So I saw the Allstate commercial with the girl with the disturbingly deep voice yesterday, and ah I seriously thought of you, and then I got sad because I miss my Jakey :P But I will forever think about you when I see that commercial XD


----------



## Karousever

Me playing with the shaving cream as I apply it, because I'm a weirdo that is always entertaining himself one way or another! :D

And oh gosh XD I hope that's a good thing XD


----------



## Hippy

Ah this message didn't post earlier! I'm sorry!

Me putting on my makeup when I am feeling weird XD

And yes, it is! :D


----------



## Karousever

Me wearing my class ring because I just feel weird without it XD

Okay good XD


----------



## Hippy

Me never wearing my varsity jacket from high school because it is too big XD


----------



## Karousever

Our extreme height difference XD


----------



## Hippy

XD This one girl I know who is 6'9" and is reaaaaallly thin and super duper pretty.
Not that you remind me of a girl XD


----------



## Karousever

Well Okay O.o XD
A guy named Chris Bartnick, he was in my sixth hour in Freshman year and he's suuuuuper tall! He had to get surgery a while back because his body was collapsing in on itself :P


----------



## Hippy

My cousin who had to get a surgery when she was three because she broke her arm

And is he okay? D:


----------



## Karousever

The time I had to get four staples in the back of my head when I bust it open XD

Yeah he's fine :P


----------



## Hippy

Once when I broke my elbow in fourth grade because I was sitting on top of the monkey bars and someone threw a basketball at me and I fell off XD

And okay, good


----------



## Karousever

Ack! That sounds painful D:

Being four years old and making smoke bombs with the dust that was under the rocks on the playground at daycare XD I used the rocks too, trying to explain that they were the shell that contained the smoke. I was such a dork XD


----------



## Hippy

When I was in daycare when I was like three or four and I would dig in the sand to "get to the bottom of the earth" or something weird like that XD

And aww! Well I was a dork too, and I am still a dork, so no worries XD


----------



## Karousever

An old show on Disney that I loved SO SO SO SO much called Recess

Well it's good that we're both dorks, then XD


----------



## Hippy

Third grade

Recess was the best part of the day back then... Because I would spend it in the library, shelving books and reading! XD

And well we are dorks together! :)


----------



## Karousever

Mrs. Murray, my third grade teacher who was very awesome but yelled at me and my friend for not sharing our PowerPoint secrets.

Yes we are! XD


----------



## Hippy

Mrs. Owsley, my sixth grade Reading teacher who kept my PowerPoint Jeopardy game on The Giver, so she could use as an example for her future classes.


----------



## Karousever

Mrs. Welker, MY sixth grade teacher who snapped and yelled at me because I didn't want to collect attendance (I was too shy to go door to door and talk to all the teachers D:)


----------



## Hippy

Mr. Owen, my PE and Social Studies teacher in seventh grade who always made fun of how shy I am.


----------



## Karousever

Mr. Johnson, the Health and Gym teacher who for some reason took a liking to me, even though I didn't play any sports XD

Aww I'm sorry he made fun of you D:


----------



## Hippy

Mrs. Scott, my fourth grade teacher who liked me. I was a huge teacher's pet back then... XD

And nah, it's all good :) It was light-hearted, he didn't offend me or anything.


----------



## Karousever

Mrs. Zundel. She got me in trouble for whistling. Also, she had eye surgery, so she wore an eyepatch. She was kind of mean.


----------



## Hippy

Mrs. Hornback. She was the assistant teacher at my kindergarten, and I remember once that I was really nervous and anxious about something and she yelled at me XP


----------



## Karousever

Mrs. Endebrock. She's just evil, plain and simple.


----------



## Hippy

Mrs. Caskey. She was pretty evil, but also nice sometimes. Except when she was my teacher, she was going through a divorce, and more than once she came into class seeming a bit drunkish. Which was not good. XP


----------



## Karousever

This sub I keep having, Mr. Smith. He's not too bright, and he's a jerk. Obviously does not know how to handle high school kids.

And uh, yeah, that's not good D:


----------



## Hippy

Mrs. Crowl, the ONLY sub I had in fifth grade. She hated me, because the people BEHIND me were talking, but she though I was talking.

And yeah XP BUt whatevs. Mrs. Caskey could be cool sometimes.


----------



## Karousever

I don't even know the sub's name, but she made me stop reading my book to work on math D:


----------



## Hippy

This one kid is sixth grade, his name was Dominick, he would always read his book when the teacher was teaching a lesson and it made the teacher really mad.

DOminick was very annoying... I found out two years later that my friend had a crush on him, though, so I felt all bad for complaining to my friend about him!


----------



## Karousever

Dominic, who is SOOOO ANNOYING. I can't even describe how annoying he is, really XD


----------



## Hippy

Dominic, my sister's ex-boyfriend, who I named Dommy the House Elf!! XD He also was Dom-Dom when I felt like being weird, and Dom Weasley, I also had a name for a bunch of other Harry Potter characters for him. XD I have a Word Document of it, somewhere on my computer, I need to find it!


----------



## Karousever

The time you told me all of that on the phone ;)


----------



## Hippy

Ah sorry, I didn't know I told you that!! I'm sorry! D: 

The first time we talked and I heard your voice for the first time and all that! :D

I can't find the Document, by the way :( But I just remembered one of his names: Dombuledore!! XD Like Dumbledore? Get it!! XD XD


----------



## Karousever

Being sad when your phone kept breaking D:

Oh gosh XD That's great XD


----------



## Hippy

My phone.

My phone is just a senior citizen XD It is just tired. I'm sure it will fix soon!

I NEED TO NAME MY PHONE!!! XD I don't tend to name objects (My car is Ella, though), but I feel like my phone needs a name!! XD Is that weird? Sorry! XD But he needs to be named! But I don't know what the name should be XD


----------



## Karousever

Texting you all the time XD

Is it definitely a boy? XD


----------



## Hippy

That one night, when it was super late, before we were dating, and I was REALLY happy for no reason and then you got really happy and it was a happyfest! XD

And yes sir! My phone is definitely an old man! XD


----------



## Karousever

The word happytastic.
I don't remember that time! 

Hmm...what about..Gerald?


----------



## Hippy

The phrase for realziez! XD

And you don't? It was after I was sad for no reason and the sad feeling wouldn't go away so I left for a bit and when I came back I was super happy and you said "You are making our telepathic link buzz with positive emotions! ^_^"

And that is a perfect name!! Thanks! :D


----------



## Karousever

When I said for realziez totally not on purpose while talking to my friend XD

Oh! Right, I remember now :)

And no problem! Gerald, the old cranky phone. Get off his menu! XD


----------



## Hippy

My mom... XD
She always says for realziez because she hears me say it! XD

And Gerald has just been laying on my bed for weeks, plugged in and it is sad to see him just laying there, not turning on! D:


----------



## Karousever

That story you told me about your mom! You were at...Wal-Mart or something? And she was acting all weird and such trying to be cool, I think you said? And I thought it was hilarious? I forget the details XD

Poor Gerald. Get him an oxygen tank or a wheelchair or something! XD


----------



## Hippy

Moustaches

When my mom is trying to be cool, she is obsessed with mustaches. :P I had to look up and learn how to make Duct Tape wallets (even though I don't even use duct tape like that) and make her a wallet out of moustache-patterned duct tape. XD

XD He has been chillaxing in bed forever, he should be okay by now! But when my dad gets back from Chicago this weekend, I'll ask him how I can fix Gerald.


----------



## Karousever

The fact that my face itches because I need to SHAAAAVE D:

Wow XD My friend Josh is obsessed with making duct tape wallets. I think it's dumb but whatever floats his boat XD

And good! Gerald should knock it off and start working! Mean Gerald. He's too grumpy D:


----------



## Hippy

My hair because I need to get it cut because it is much too long and it is just a hassle!
Except I haven't cut it in two or three years, so it is scary to cut it!

My friend Caroline who makes duct tape everything. It is kinda dumb, but it is kinda impressive. She made a duct tape dress (she didn't wear it or anything, it was too small. It would fit me better, since I am all short and a bit thin, but I wouldn't it wear it!).


----------



## Karousever

That time you told me about wanting to die your hair Cherry Red. And that time I forgot the specific color. I'm still not sure if I remembered right XD

And wow. That IS kind of impressive XD


----------



## Hippy

That time you told me that you used to want to dye your hair maroon! And yeah, you have the color mostly right (Bright Cherry Red XD)


----------



## Karousever

The fact that I have three white spots in my hair XD

I told you about that? And it wasn't maroon, it was scarlet XD I was like, 9 XD
AND GAH SO CLOSE!


----------



## Hippy

My older sister, who told me that while she was living in New York for college, she dyed her hair black and had purple and white streaks in it. She even showed me a picture, and it didn't look that bad, but I'm glad she dyed it a more natural color. Her hair like that didn't really suit her personality, honestly. She dyes her hair as much as I do!

And yeah, it was around the same time we were talking about my wishes for red hair XD And ah oops! Sorry!!

Oh that reminds me, when I was at the mall with Samantha, I dyed my hair!! I can't believe I didn't tell you!!!!! Do you want a picture? It isn't Bright Cherry Red, though. Not yet! XD


----------



## Karousever

This girl at school, Natalie. She shaved half of her hair off and dyed the remaining half blue XD

And yeah sure! :) You can PM it to me if you like XD


----------



## Hippy

This girl I knew in elementary school, Natalie. She was Mrs. Caskey's daughter XD She was very annoying. XD

And okay, I will!


----------



## Karousever

Gabby, Mrs. Zundel's daughter. She was too shy for me to know how she really was :P

I've already told you, but I'll say it again, your hair looks sooo pretty! :D


----------



## Hippy

Gabby, a seventh grader who went to my school (I guess she is a freshman now) who was veryyyyy quiet!

And aw thankssss! :D I can't wait to see that picture of you!! :D


----------



## Karousever

Morgan, a girl who I became really good friends with when she was in my Practical Business class in Freshman year. She was super shy and quiet, but I'm glad I talked to her! :D


----------



## Hippy

Sydney, in my third, fourth, and fifth grade class who had a sister named Morgan. Sydney lived on a farm and it was all she would talk about XD


----------



## Karousever

Terry. There was a time I was on Skype with Chibbitts, and I asked where Terry was, and Chibbitts said "He's probably on a farm!" later that day, Terry told us he was at his grandfather's house, working on the farm. Chibbitts was only kidding, we didn't know Terry knew anyone with a farm XD


----------



## Hippy

The people across the street who have chickens and ducks and roosters and stuff.
They got a turkey recently! Like, a few days ago!! XD 

And that's really funny! XD


----------



## Karousever

Dylan McDowell, this kid down the street with some chickens. He's a grade below and I find him annoying, but oh well.


----------



## Hippy

This 10th grader who would always ask if I was in seventh or eighth grade (because my school was 7-12), because I am so short... I was in 11th grade!


----------



## Karousever

Kayla, who is only an inch taller than you and was once mistaken for being a fourth grader XD


----------



## Hippy

Benjamin, this fourth grader who I babysat a year ago who was taller than me XD


----------



## Karousever

Benjamin, Kayla's newphew :P He's a wittle baby :D


----------



## Hippy

Aliya! :)


----------



## Karousever

The time you told me when Aliya took the phone and tried saying hi to me, even though you and I were only texting XD


----------



## Hippy

All those times Aliya interrupted our phone calls by taking my glasses or being insane and stuff XD

By the way, she still talks about you! XD Except she is confused. Whenever she sees a photo of One Direction, she points at Harry and says your name. Every time. XD


----------



## Karousever

Hearing you say "man" so many times XD 

Wow, really? That's quite the unintentional compliment, coming from a two year old XD


----------



## Hippy

Hearing you say for realziez for the first time!!!!!!! XD Ah I just got really happy at that memory!! XD 

XD She LOVES Harry the most, by the way XD And she also likes Niall, but she can't say his name, she calls him "Bub" for some reason XD But in her room, I put up some One Direction posters near her teeny little bed and it is so cute to hear her talk to the boys XD


----------



## Karousever

Hearing YOU say for realziez on the phone the first time. You saying that is literally the most adorable thing ever, you have no idea. 

And wow XD That's adorable XD


----------



## Hippy

When you said happytastic on the phone!!!!! 

And no, because you sound sooooooo adorable and cute saying for realziez, there is no way anyone else can say it more adorably than you!


----------



## Karousever

How happytastic you make me every day ^_^

And yes, there is, because YOU pull it off! :D


----------



## Hippy

How happy I have been since I met you!!! <3


----------



## Karousever

The way I get a kick out of saying, "Happy Hippy" XD Random, sorry XD


----------



## Hippy

The super cute morning Jakey who is really random XD


----------



## Karousever

Angry tomato morning Reeni!


----------



## Hippy

When you told me how I should have called my mom soggy bread XD


----------



## Karousever

You being called spaghetti without sauce!


----------



## Hippy

When we were talking yesterday! :)


----------



## Karousever

How we talk everyday ^_^


----------



## Hippy

How much I miss you at school!


----------



## Karousever

How I show you off via pictures on my phone and how all my friends think you're so insanely pretty and that I'm sooo lucky (which I am!)


----------



## Hippy

How lucky I am to have such a great boyfrienddddd!!! <3

Aw Jakey :) You are so sweeeeeeeettt!!!!!!!! :) :) :) I love you :)


----------



## Karousever

How I am the luckiest guy alive because I have you :)


----------



## 42aruaour

How lucky you both are


----------



## Karousever

The Lucky 38 Casino in New Vegas XD


----------



## sv_01

Las Vegas


----------



## Hippy

The fancy Venetian hotel-resort I stayed at the first and third time I went to Las Vegas.


----------



## Karousever

Those you dreams you told me about where I took you there! That was there, right? XD Or did I mix that up with some other Las Vegas place you told me about? XD


----------



## Hippy

All the super cute dreams I have about us! And yeah, you're right :)


----------



## Karousever

The things that you dream about me that I secretly hope to turn into a reality someday >:D


----------



## Hippy

Our telepathicness because we might have had the same dream the other day XD 

But I hope that too <3


----------



## sv_01

The relationship between the Doctor and River


----------



## Karousever

The episode Let's Kill Hitler


----------



## sv_01

All those references to episodes I haven't seen yet


----------



## Hippy

Math.

Because Doctor Who confuses me, like how math confuses me XP


----------



## Karousever

Rain, because she was always so much better than me at math XD


----------



## sv_01

The water names in Doctor Who


----------



## Mewmic

Razputin Aquato


----------



## Karousever

Soul Eater


----------



## Hippy

Death Eaters


----------



## Karousever

Harry Potter :D


----------



## sv_01

Alastor Moody


----------



## Hippy

Lupin :)


----------



## Karousever

Eating chocolate after Dementor attacks XD


----------



## 42aruaour

Cookie Clicker!


----------



## Hippy

Penguins!

(Don't ask; It is a long story XD)


----------



## sv_01

Bloody vomit

(yeah, sounds weird)


----------



## 42aruaour

Fringe


----------



## Karousever

Flower


----------



## 42aruaour

Monarch


----------



## sv_01

Emperor


----------



## Karousever

Sidius


----------



## Hippy

Insidious


----------



## Karousever

The Happening


----------



## Hippy

The Conjuring


----------



## sv_01

Wizards


----------



## Karousever

The Dradis Domia


----------



## Hippy

The TARDIS

Oh dear. I haven't even watched Doctor Who before XD Jakey is rubbing off on me! XD


----------



## Karousever

The Chameleon Circuit

Awww!!! :D :D :D See people, this is is my girlfriend <3


----------



## Hippy

The Luigi Circuit (in the Mushroom Cup in Mario Kart for the Wii)


----------



## Karousever

Rainbow Road!


----------



## Hippy

Maple Treeway!


----------



## Karousever

Maple syrup ^_^


----------



## sv_01

Pancakes


----------



## Karousever

Mancake


----------



## Momo(th)

Manwich


----------



## Karousever

Sloppy Joes


----------



## 42aruaour

School Food.


----------



## Karousever

Delicious fruity flavored water.


----------



## Momo(th)

Juicy Fruit.


----------



## Karousever

The Hulk 
(I have a faint memory of chewing Juicy Fruit gum for the first time when watching the Hulk movie when I was like..6, or something. I was very little)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

A hawk


----------



## Karousever

My high school
(We're the Hawks)


----------



## sv_01

My classmate who has a ponytail and likes Doctor Who


----------



## Karousever

Jenny
(The Doctor's daughter)


----------



## 42aruaour

My sister.


----------



## sv_01

My brother


----------



## Momo(th)

Annoyance


----------



## sv_01

Things that are supposed to be ultra-sound but aren't


----------



## Hippy

Babies


----------



## Karousever

The future

>.>


----------



## Hippy

Doctor Who


----------



## Karousever

That time you texted me while watching Doctor Who and it was the MOST adorable thing EVER XD


----------



## Hippy

When we were on the phone last night and you said "Cabillion" because it was soooo cute to hear you say that! XD


----------



## Karousever

You forgetting to be quiet and practically screaming in surprise XD At 3 am XD


----------



## Hippy

XD When you heard my cat do something and you got a little freaked out because it sounded like a door XD


----------



## Karousever

I was scared your dad was like, sneaking in the room and you didn't hear it! XD

You apologizing a cabillion times XD


----------



## Hippy

XD I know, Jakey <3 It was cute! :)

And how you had to keep telling me that its okay, not to apologize, and how it is your job to make me feel better and stuff :) I love you :)


----------



## Karousever

The way you felt so bad about keeping me up XD I really didn't mind, I just wanted to help you feel better :)


----------



## Momo(th)

Don't mind me.

I'll just die from sweetness overload.

JK

Anyway, the word is now "Sugar".


----------



## sv_01

Cake


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Portal


----------



## sv_01

Stargate


----------



## Hippy

_The Faults in Our Stars_ by John Green


----------



## 42aruaour

The government shutdown.


----------



## Karousever

A small child holding its breath until it gets what it wants.


----------



## sv_01

Quantum lock


----------



## 42aruaour

Time Dilation Physics


----------



## sv_01

Stasis pods


----------



## Karousever

FTL: Faster Than Light (The game)


----------



## Hippy

Sonic


----------



## sv_01

Screwdriver


----------



## Karousever

Mark VII


----------



## Hippy

Harry Potter

(Because the number 7 makes me think of Harry Potter)


----------



## Karousever

The name Nymphadora


----------



## sv_01

Old ladies with purple hair


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

The old hags in caves in one of the LoZ games


----------



## Karousever

Pots


----------



## sv_01

Cans


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Soda


----------



## sv_01

Yog Sothoth


----------



## kyeugh

sv_01 said:


> Yog Sothoth


Popcorn.  (I don't know, it's just what came to mind, haha)


----------



## sv_01

Not Always Right


----------



## Karousever

Three rights make a left.


----------



## Hippy

What goes around comes around


----------



## Karousever

Spongebob doing the bubble "Aroooound toooown" thing XD


----------



## sv_01

Forcefield bubbles


----------



## Bulbamew

Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Red


----------



## sv_01

NES Godzilla Creepypasta


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Mysterious thingies


----------



## Ever

Bermuda Triangle


----------



## sv_01

Roswell


----------



## Hippy

New Mexico


----------



## Karousever

The first time I met you! :D


----------



## Hippy

Happiness <3


----------



## Karousever

Oh that's easy, you <3


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Adorableness
I don't know why.


----------



## Karousever

Anything Reeni does XD

I know why :D


----------



## Hippy

My Jakey

You are just the cutest thing!! I love you <3


----------



## Karousever

Hmm, what reminds me of me? XD
Magic. I associate myself with magic, for reasons only I understand XD
And not nearly as cute as you, Reeni! I love you too! <3


----------



## Hippy

Harry Potter

Oh oops, I didn't realize I made you think of something that reminds you of yourself XD Sorry! 

And oh whatever, you are the most adorable person that has ever existed ever! :)


----------



## Karousever

That time in 3rd grade when I beat my AR goal for the quarter in one test, and when the teacher gave me another AR goal, this one much larger (100 points), I beat it in like two or three. All of them were over Harry Potter books I had read before that day but had not yet tested over XD

And not even! Because there's always YOU!


----------



## Hippy

In 5th grade when I got a medal for getting 500 AR points that year, and then in 6th grade when I got a trophy for 1000 points that year XD

Awww Jakey! I love you so so much! :)


----------



## Karousever

My jealousy right now XD

I love you so much too <3


----------



## Hippy

My step sister, because she is eating all this chocolate and I want some so badly but I can't have any XD


----------



## Karousever

Chibbitts, whose dog's name is Jasmine :P


----------



## Hippy

Chris, because he used to have a dog. The dog's name was Delilah :P


----------



## Karousever

Chris Partlow, Class President. NO WAIT I'M SORRY OUR SCHOOL IS STUPID AND THERE WAS A TIE SO WE HAVE TWO CLASS PRESIDENTS. Dumb XD

Hey there Delilah what's it like in New York City, I'm a thousand miles away but girl tonight you look so pretty, yes you do~


----------



## Hippy

Nicole Owsley, she was the school president in 6th grade XD She only won because on her speech thing, she sang it to the tune of SpongeBob XD

And Chris actually named his dog after that song XD


----------



## Karousever

Nicole Rampley, she's Makayla's good friend and she has...what's it called...epilepsy, that's it :P
That song is great XD


----------



## Hippy

Danielle Davis, she had epilepsy, and in third grade she had a seizure during recess right next to me. It was scary.


----------



## Karousever

Danielle Linzemann, that girl I told you I met because she goes over to the college too and I said she seemed familiar but couldn't decide why XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Sylvester McCoy.
I dunno why.


----------



## Hippy

Sylvia Reeds, one of the most annoying people I have ever met but she has no idea that she annoys me XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Reedwhisker, from Warriors.


----------



## Mendatt

Books. ... From life, generally, but in this particular instance, from minecraft.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

The worst Minecraft fail that EVER HAPPENED TO ME


----------



## Mendatt

Chickens. (Don't ask. I will not answer.)


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Kookaburras


----------



## Hippy

Turkeys.


----------



## Karousever

Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hippy

Mashed potatoes!


----------



## Karousever

Mmmm, mashed potatoes...
Oh, right, game.

Okay, potato cubes! Mmmm, potato cubes...


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Minecraft


----------



## sv_01

Lovecraft


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Valentines Day


----------



## Karousever

CHOCOLATE!!!!!! CHOOOCOOLAAAAAAATE!!!!!!!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Patrick Star
I don't know why


----------



## Karousever

Bikini Atoll


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Swimming


----------



## Karousever

This time I was at a pool, and I had these weird swimming trunks that were tannish, and my friend Tori said they made me look like I was swimming naked. Except she said "nekkid", because she thought it was funnier. And so did I, so we both kept saying the word "nekkid" all funny in various phrases, and the lifeguardperson told us not to say that XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Family Feud


----------



## Karousever

Family Guy


----------



## sv_01

Beer


----------



## Karousever

King of the Hill


----------



## Hippy

Hank Hill


----------



## Karousever

Propane XD


----------



## Hippy

Charcoal


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Charmander


----------



## Hippy

Squirtle


----------



## Karousever

The Squirtle Squad! :D


----------



## Hippy

Ash and his friends on the anime

What the heck is the Squirtle Squad? XD


----------



## Karousever

Brock XD

They're a squad of squirtles who wear sunglasses! From the original anime!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Rice balls
I dunno why


----------



## Karousever

Japan


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Pokemon Green


----------



## Karousever

Green Pokemon


----------



## sv_01

Serperior


----------



## Karousever

The word "Paradigm"
(My Serperior is named Paradigm)


----------



## kyeugh

Parabola.


----------



## sv_01

Quadratic functions


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Game Theory


----------



## Karousever

CinemaSins


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Movies


----------



## Karousever

The Show!


----------



## sv_01

Kurata from Digimon Data Squad.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

This weird thing I drew that looked like a Digimon.


----------



## Karousever

Purple Elephants


----------



## sv_01

Pink Elephants on Parade


----------



## Karousever

Marathon Runners
(There's an explanation but I'm too lazy to explain it)


----------



## Hippy

The Olympics


----------



## Karousever

Rings! :D


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Weddings


----------



## Karousever

Flowers. Lots and lots of flowers.
I'm looking at you, Nisreeno XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Grass


----------



## Karousever

Lawnmowers


----------



## Hippy

Yawns XD

And you don't mind all the flowers, right? XD


----------



## Karousever

Contagiousness! 
Wait, Lawns and Yawns, that sounds familiar, did we talk about something like that once?

And of course not, I was only teasing ;)


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

The flu


----------



## sv_01

Handkerchiefs


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Fabric


----------



## sv_01

String


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Fezzes


----------



## sv_01

Bow ties


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Stetsons


----------



## sv_01

River's hat shooting


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Hat-haters


----------



## Karousever

Fedoras.


----------



## sv_01

Honchkrow


----------



## Karousever

Hindquarters


----------



## Hippy

Tails


----------



## Karousever

Sonic!


----------



## eevee_em

Hedgehogs.


----------



## sv_01

Porcupines


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Spines


----------



## sv_01

Ridges


----------



## Hippy

Mountains


----------



## Karousever

My favorite crayon color name: Purple Mountain's Majesty


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

The end of a rainbow


----------



## Hippy

Leprechauns


----------



## Karousever

Lucky Charms XD


----------



## Hippy

Marshmallows


----------



## Karousever

S'mores!


----------



## sv_01

Toast


----------



## Hippy

Peanut butter


----------



## Karousever

My grandma putting peanut butter in her tomato soup. Ewww!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Existentialism and the inevitability of death.


----------



## sv_01

The universe being cold and uncaring


----------



## Karousever

The refrigerator.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Freezers


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

"I Believe In A Thing Called Love" by The Darkness

(I swear I have a perfectly logical explanation for this)


----------



## norblarchoop

All you need is love (love is all you need)


----------



## sv_01

Unity is power


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

The UK, for some odd reason.


----------



## sv_01

All those invasions that England has endured


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

America


----------



## sv_01

Leif Eriksson


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Spongebob o_o


----------



## Karousever

Kidager. Understandager?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Veigar


----------



## Ever

Vulgar


----------



## Karousever

Skull


----------



## sv_01

Lord English


----------



## Karousever

Lich


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Lichen


----------



## Karousever

Skyrim


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Arrows


----------



## sv_01

Spears


----------



## Karousever

Sparrows


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Warriors


----------



## Karousever

Enchanters


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Delphox


----------



## Karousever

Phonetics


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Phones


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ness's Dad


----------



## Karousever

Edward


----------



## sv_01

Edgar


----------



## Karousever

Dementia.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dimentio


----------



## Karousever

Mysterio


----------



## sv_01

Roger Delgado


----------



## Karousever

Hoss Delgado


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

The Master


----------



## Karousever

Pocketwatches


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pockets


----------



## Karousever

Pocketsand


----------



## sv_01

Dust


----------



## Karousever

Petrichor


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Matador


----------



## Karousever

Spain


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pain


----------



## Karousever

Panic


----------



## sv_01

Disco


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Dancing


----------



## Karousever

Weddings


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Wingdings


----------



## Karousever

Ding-a-lings


----------



## sv_01

Quad tapping


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Insanity.... o_o


----------



## Karousever

Professor Stein


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Professor Oak


----------



## Karousever

Dogwood


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bark


----------



## Karousever

Pup


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Wolves


----------



## Karousever

Mightyena


----------



## sv_01

Fluffy manes


----------



## Karousever

My Little Pony


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Rainbows


----------



## sv_01

Blood


----------



## Karousever

Demonata


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dimentio


----------



## Karousever

Mysterio


----------



## sv_01

Mystery Inc.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Invisible Ink


----------



## Karousever

Lemons


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dungeon


----------



## Karousever

Draugr


----------



## sv_01

Skeleton


----------



## Karousever

Jack Skellington


----------



## sv_01

Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Minecraft.


----------



## Karousever

The dumb hackers that have wrecked my base twice now v.v


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

"One time you went to McDonalds and some french fries and some ketchup packets and you sat down to eat them but you couldn't get them open so you went to the store to buy some scissors but you didn't have enough money so you started running to your friends house to borrow some money so you could buy some scissors to open your ketchup packets and enjoy your french fries more fully but then just before you got to his front door a piano fell on your head... Becuz yer dumb."

(Because you types out a whole long sentence, and I...i dunno...)


----------



## Karousever

Parfaits.

It just does, okay?


----------



## sv_01

Mathematical perfection


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

My teacher.


----------



## Karousever

The Wishmonger.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Jirachi


----------



## Karousever

Tien


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

the Tenth Doctor.
o_o.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I Don't Care


----------



## sv_01

Apathy


----------



## kyeugh

Telepathy


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mewtwo


----------



## Karousever

Mew


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Cats.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Grumpy


----------



## sv_01

Bears


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Grizzly


----------



## Karousever

Beards


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Pharaohs


----------



## Karousever

Amenhotep


----------



## kyeugh

Imogen Heap.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

WTF


----------



## Karousever

WCTR


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

WSA
My dad works there.


----------



## Karousever

NASA


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

USA


----------



## Karousever

Los Estados Unidos


----------



## sv_01

Wild West


----------



## Karousever

Gun (the game)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Shoot


----------



## Karousever

Tarnation


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Rednecks


----------



## Karousever

90% of my high school. So, my high school.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Bronies (a good chunk of my friends... I don't get the MLP humor...)


----------



## sv_01

Haters


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Gonna


----------



## sv_01

Donna


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Cleveland


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Cloverland (you know that company that makes the milk for school lunches)


----------



## sv_01

Cloverfield


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Monster


----------



## sv_01

Energy


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Caffeine


----------



## sv_01

Janeway


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

January


----------



## Karousever

My birthday!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Christmas


----------



## Karousever

Wednesday


----------



## sv_01

Odin


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

god


----------



## Karousever

Poseidon


----------



## sv_01

Nodens


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

No ideas


----------



## sv_01

Nintendo


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mario


----------



## Karousever

Toad!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Frog


----------



## Karousever

Froakie


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Adier


----------



## Karousever

Alder


----------



## sv_01

Elder


----------



## Karousever

Elder Scrolls


----------



## sv_01

Dragons


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Trogdor


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Thatched-Roof Cottages


----------



## sv_01

Hay


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

...now, you're an All-Star.


----------



## Ever

Alamo


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Remember


----------



## Karousever

November


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Last month


----------



## Ever

Cold snap


----------



## Karousever

Coldfront


----------



## Ever

And now, the weather.


----------



## sv_01

Snowless winters


----------



## Ever

San Francisco


----------



## Karousever

Elf


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Will Ferrell


----------



## Karousever

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Funny


----------



## Ever

Hilarious


----------



## Karousever

"Hilariouse"


----------



## Ever

Hilary house?


----------



## sv_01

Beverly Hills


----------



## Karousever

Weezer


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Carl


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Llama


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

And The Legend Continues said:


> Llama


Epic win!


----------



## sv_01

Calliope


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Cauliflower


----------



## Karousever

Scout's mom.


----------



## Ever

Sasha Brause


----------



## Karousever

Brussel sprouts


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Nasty


----------



## kyeugh

The Grinch.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Jim Carrey


----------



## Karousever

Scrooge


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Grumpy


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

AND WE'RE THE GAME GRUMPS!


----------



## sv_01

The Runaway Guys


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hobos


----------



## Ever

Train


----------



## Karousever

Doc Brown


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Rihanna


----------



## Ever

Diamond


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pearl (of course)


----------



## Thepizzatree

A clam..


----------



## Ever

Mussels


----------



## sv_01

Seashells


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Beach


----------



## Karousever

Whales


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Moby Dick


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Call me Ishmael.


----------



## eevee_em

Whales


----------



## sv_01

Wailord physics


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

"DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICKS!" *explosions*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

DeviantArt users who use the 'XD' emoticon frequently.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Gale of Darkness


----------



## sv_01

John and Grimdark Rose doing shippy stuff


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Rosebuds


----------



## sv_01

Sleds


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Slay


----------



## Ever

Stay


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Sit


----------



## sv_01

Down


----------



## Karousever

Ring of Fire


----------



## kyeugh

Shark Bait


----------



## Karousever

Puffer fish


----------



## kyeugh

Bong


----------



## Ever

Jean


----------



## sv_01

Phoenix


----------



## Karousever

Fawkes


----------



## kyeugh

Scribblenauts


----------



## sv_01

Reality warping


----------



## kyeugh

Ganondorf


----------



## Karousever

Gandalf and Dumbledore


----------



## Ever

Beards


----------



## Karousever

Bears


----------



## kyeugh

Fate


----------



## Ever

Destiny


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Density


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Intensity


----------



## Karousever

Modulator


----------



## kyeugh

Calculator


----------



## Karousever

Douchestraction


----------



## Scootaloo

Distractions


----------



## kyeugh

Internet


----------



## Karousever

Rules of the Internet


----------



## sv_01

The weird part of the Internet


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

4chan


----------



## Ever

Sam


----------



## Karousever

Samantha


----------



## sv_01

Carter


----------



## Karousever

Cartographer


----------



## sv_01

Archeologist


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Egypt


----------



## Karousever

The Sims 3: World Tour


----------



## I liek Squirtles

French Magikarp


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Baguette


----------



## Karousever

Bagpipes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Scotland


----------



## Karousever

Fingerprinting


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Pre-School


----------



## Ever

Pre-K


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

K-Mart


----------



## Karousever

Target


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Break the Targets!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*cleenk*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Clunk


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Thunk


----------



## sv_01

Think tank


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Thomas the Tank Engine


----------



## Karousever

Skyrim Mods


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Zoo Tycoon 2 Mods


----------



## 42aruaour

Rollercoaster Tycoon


----------



## Karousever

Sim Golf.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The Simpsons


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Yellow.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Joltik


----------



## sv_01

Cute fluffy spiders


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Something that doesn't exist...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Something inherently false.


----------



## sv_01

The thing with the guy who says he's a liar


----------



## kyeugh

Waluigi.

(I cannot explain this one.  I just can't.)


----------



## sv_01

Upside down letters


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Font


----------



## Scootaloo

Computer


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Technology


----------



## I liek Squirtles

It's the future!


----------



## kyeugh

Back to the Future.


----------



## Scootaloo

Doc Brown vs. Doctor Who.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

ERB


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Tarzan


----------



## sv_01

Vine swing


----------



## kyeugh

Happy Wheels


----------



## Karousever

Toby Turner


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Diamond Sword


----------



## Mewmic

Shine bright like a diamond


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Shine on You Crazy Diamond


----------



## I liek Squirtles

The Shining


----------



## kyeugh

Knives


----------



## Mewmic

Knives Chau


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Chao Garden


----------



## kyeugh

Chia Pet


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Plant


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Zombies


----------



## sv_01

Skeletons


----------



## Karousever

Skyrim


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Dragonborn.


----------



## Karousever

Dovahkiin.


----------



## sv_01

Wyvernian Valiant


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Wyvern


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Wyrm


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Earthworm


----------



## kyeugh

Nightcrawler


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Batman


----------



## kyeugh

JOKER



Spoiler: Unrelated Rant



YOU HAVE AWOKEN THE SECRET FANGIRL WITHIN MY JUST BY TYPING THAT SINGLE WORD, CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## sv_01

Gamzee


----------



## I liek Squirtles

CAPS


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

CRABS


----------



## kyeugh

Giant Enemy Crab


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Boss


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mafia


----------



## Vholvek

Gang


----------



## kyeugh

Prepare for trouble... make it double... to protect the world from devastation... to unite all people with in our nation....

TEAM ROCKET!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Giovanni


----------



## sv_01

Ndoking


----------



## Vholvek

King Louis XIV


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

France


----------



## Vholvek

Soccer.


----------



## sv_01

Brazil


----------



## kyeugh

Basil.


----------



## Mewmic

That minotaur from a really early chapter of Gunnerkrigg Court


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Percy Jackson


----------



## kyeugh

Bobby Pendragon

The _first_ that came to mind for that was a visual of Percy Jackson, but...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Who the hell


----------



## Vholvek

Satan


----------



## kyeugh

_On a Pale Horse_ by Piers Anthony


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Jockey


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Disc


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Throw


----------



## Karousever

Throh


----------



## I liek Squirtles

black belt


----------



## sv_01

Renegade prison keeper


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Prison Architect


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## sv_01

New Year's Eve


----------



## Mewmic

Wild parties


----------



## sv_01

Drinks with umbrellas in them


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Jamaica


----------



## Karousever

Beer can (it's not what you think)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

delicious bacon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Gay bacon strips


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Sochi


----------



## Blumiere

Mother Russia


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Gruff


----------



## Karousever

McDuff


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hillary


----------



## Blumiere

Bill Clinton


----------



## sv_01

Monica Lewinski


----------



## Vholvek

My Mom's Cousin.


----------



## sv_01

Distant relatives


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Full House


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Bob Saget


----------



## Vholvek

The incredibles.


----------



## Mewmic

Frozone


----------



## kyeugh

Elsa.


----------



## Vholvek

Polar Bears


----------



## I liek Squirtles

"Where is my supersuit?!"


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Batman


----------



## sv_01

Gligarman


----------



## kyeugh

Charles the Heartbreaker


----------



## Vholvek

Louis


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Swan


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lake


----------



## Karousever

Lady of the Lake


----------



## sv_01

King Arthur


----------



## Vholvek

Archaic.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Arctic.


----------



## kyeugh

Elsa.

Really I am going to relate everything even vaguely related to ice to Elsa and you can't stop me!
*looks out window*
Elsa


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Beautiful

Let it go, man. Let it go.


----------



## Karousever

Hippy

I couldn't resist :D


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Vietnam


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Nam.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

OM NOM NOM! *belch*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Trippy


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Weed


----------



## sv_01

Grass


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Type


----------



## Vholvek

Keyboard.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Keyblade


----------



## Mewmic

Darkness


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Shadow


----------



## Mewmic

Hedgehogs


----------



## sv_01

Spikiness


----------



## Keldeo

Stealth Rock


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Annoying


----------



## sv_01

Swarms of Zubats


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hell


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Heil


----------



## Vholvek

Hail


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Ice


----------



## sv_01

Icicles


----------



## kyeugh

Beartic


----------



## sv_01

Whitebeard the Old Pirate


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Metalbeard

I haven't seen the movie, but I've seen the sets. Pretty kickass dude.


----------



## sv_01

Metal hair


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Homestuck.


----------



## Vholvek

Home alone


----------



## Sven

friday night


----------



## Vholvek

Katy Perry


----------



## Mewmic

Bad pop music


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Everything


----------



## Keldeo

Nothing


----------



## kyeugh

The Script


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The Plot


----------



## Vholvek

Movies


----------



## Mewmic

Osmosis Jones (my favorite movie at the moment :p)


----------



## sv_01

That blood level in Tasty Planet


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Vampires


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Candy corn vampire!


----------



## sv_01

Tootsie roll Frankenstein!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Monster


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Shale Imp


----------



## sv_01

Copper Giclops


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Copperhead


----------



## sv_01

Rodney Copperbottom


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mitt Jagger Romney


----------



## sv_01

Harold Saxon


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Drums.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Disturbed


----------



## kyeugh

Hotels.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

California.


----------



## sv_01

Death Valley

(Aw, ILS, I didn't know that you knew!)


----------



## kyeugh

Grand Canyon

(About Hotel California?  Everyone knows that song!)


----------



## Vholvek

July 2013


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Doctor Who

(Harold Saxon? Were you referring to someone else?)


----------



## Mewmic

Time


----------



## sv_01

Time vortex

(I was referring to the same Saxon you were. I was just surprised.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Doo wee woo

(why? dw is a huge thing)


----------



## Vholvek

Police siren.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Pigs


----------



## sv_01

Electrical sockets

(Star Trek is a huge thing too, and I don't see people referencing it all over the place... At least not beyond Spock, Enterprise and warp.)


----------



## Mewmic

Elec Man


----------



## sv_01

Elecmon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Pikachu


----------



## Hippy

Ash


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Volcanoes


----------



## sv_01

Baking soda


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Bacon


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Om


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hinduism


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Brahma


----------



## sv_01

The universe


----------



## Vholvek

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Penguins


----------



## I liek Squirtles

godhead pi


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

??? would like to battle


----------



## sv_01

CHEDR


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Cheese


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Chess.


----------



## Hippy

Checkers


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Burgers


----------



## Karousever

Bob


----------



## sv_01

Mike


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Drop


----------



## Karousever

Sun Drop


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sunny D


----------



## Karousever

Sunny D and Rum


----------



## sv_01

The meat just absorbs all the space


----------



## Karousever

Meatball (the character)


----------



## Mewmic

Spaghetti (said in Luigi's voice)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Flashback Friday


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Throwback Thursday


----------



## sv_01

Groundhog Day


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Suicide Attempt Failed


----------



## Mewmic

Mission Failed


----------



## sv_01

GAME OVER


----------



## Keldeo

Game Over


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Turntech


----------



## Mewmic

Godhead


----------



## sv_01

Demonhead


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Zebrahead


----------



## sv_01

Faucethead


----------



## Vholvek

Faucet


----------



## Mewmic

Tap water


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I Can Do That


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Can't let you do that!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Dave!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Barbarian


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren


----------



## sv_01

Coneman the Barabrain


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Conehead


----------



## Mewmic

Lemonhead


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Grandpa Lemon


----------



## Vholvek

Uncle Grandpa


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Incest


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Game of Thrones


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Wiener


----------



## sv_01

Sausage


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Bacon


----------



## sv_01

Needle


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Getting blood drawn (which I hate)


----------



## Mewmic

Catherine


----------



## sv_01

Victoria


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lake


----------



## Karousever

Lady of the Lake


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

King Arthur


----------



## eevee_em

A guy with a sword and armor.


----------



## sv_01

Darth Vader


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mufasa


----------



## sv_01

The MGM lion


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Old movies


----------



## Mewmic

Old music


----------



## sv_01

Bach


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Beethoven


----------



## Mewmic

Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## sv_01

Amigara Fault


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Your fault


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sandstorm


----------



## I liek Squirtles

FWOOSH


----------



## Mewmic

Jowls flapping in the wind


----------



## Keldeo

Wind tunnels


----------



## Mewmic

Painting


----------



## sv_01

3D painting


----------



## Keldeo

3D printing


----------



## sv_01

Cute Spocktopus


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Young Xehanort


----------



## sv_01

Old Amy


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Goddammit!


----------



## kyeugh

Damn it, Jerry.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Shut up, Meg.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Terrible shows


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Allen Gregory (a show so terrible it was cancelled after like.. six episodes)


----------



## Mewmic

Animated Atrocities


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Animated Attorney


----------



## sv_01

Nasty lawyer man


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

OBJECTION!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Overruled!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*boooooom*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ba-BOOOOM! Rocket to da moon!


----------



## Keldeo

To The Moon


----------



## Vholvek

Conspiracy.


----------



## Mewmic

Aliens


----------



## I liek Squirtles

_frickin' aliens._


----------



## Vholvek

Frickin youngsters


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Top percentage


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

RATTATA!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Joey


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Kangaroo


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*boing*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Grumpig


----------



## sv_01

Emboar


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Bacon that cooks itself


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Delicious


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

KFC


----------



## I liek Squirtles

FCC


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Idiots


----------



## Mewmic

School


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Education


----------



## Sven

einstein


----------



## sv_01

Weird hair


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Angora Rabbits


----------



## Sven

militant vegans


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Barbecues


----------



## sv_01

The thing where people burn themselves to protest against something


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Trogdor


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Trobadour


----------



## Mewmic

Etrian Odyssey


----------



## Sven

muscular greek men


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hercules


----------



## Mewmic

Hades


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Oh my hades


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Oh my Arceus


----------



## Sven

osama bin laden


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Dead Terrorist


----------



## Mewmic

That guy who does the puppet things


----------



## sv_01

Demonic puppets


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Cal


----------



## Mewmic

Calzones


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Pizza


----------



## sv_01

Anchovies


----------



## Mewmic

Whipped cream pouring like waterfalls


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Cows getting flogged on their udders


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Oh my good God.


----------



## sv_01

For god's sake, no more!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Punch the keys for God's sake!


----------



## sv_01

Keyboard smash


----------



## Mewmic

Screaming


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Heavy Metal


----------



## Sven

the cookie monster


----------



## sv_01

Evil Kermit


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Evil Kitty


----------



## Mewmic

Hello kitty


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Grumpy Cat


----------



## Mewmic

Memes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Internet


----------



## Sven

heaven and hell


----------



## sv_01

The Nine worlds


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Yggdrasil


----------



## sv_01

Torterra

(You knew which nine worlds I meant! Yay!)


----------



## eevee_em

Earthquake


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Alex Trebek with a Picture of a Giraffe


----------



## Mewmic

Jeopardy


----------



## Keldeo

Game shows


----------



## kyeugh

Sarcasm


----------



## sv_01

Rose Lalonde


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Roxy Lalonde


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Poison


----------



## sv_01

Paralysis


----------



## Mewmic

Static


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Shock


----------



## Keldeo

Electricity


----------



## Mewmic

3 Dog Band (a pilot for an animated show that was never picked up)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

3-legged Dog


----------



## sv_01

The 8472


----------



## I liek Squirtles

2048


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

wrong year


----------



## sv_01

The TARDIS' tendency to go wherever adventure is rather than where the Doctor wants


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Dialga


----------



## Vholvek

Time.


----------



## Mewmic

Nu metal


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Numel


----------



## Mewmic

Heat


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Dog


----------



## kyeugh

Cerberus!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Cereberelus

Idk if that's even a thing


----------



## sv_01

Yom yom tasty brains


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

ZOMBIES!


----------



## Mewmic

Voltaire


----------



## kyeugh

Voltorb.


----------



## sv_01

Cool anime eyes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lazy eye


----------



## kyeugh

Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Mewmic

Randall Boggs


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Honey Badger


----------



## kyeugh

Billy Eichner


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Billy Mays


----------



## kyeugh

Brian May.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Billy Mays

yiss majora that is a good name


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Dead Celebrities


----------



## kyeugh

...Brian May.



Spoiler: Off-Topic



We just went from Billy Mays to Brian May to Billy Mays to Brian May.  I call it OxyQueen.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

gODDAMiIT


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Arceus


----------



## Mewmic

Overpowered


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Irelia


----------



## kyeugh

Irene.


----------



## Mewmic

Fiora


----------



## kyeugh

Flora.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Ashes.


----------



## kyeugh

Ketchum.



Spoiler: Unrelated



lol i c wut u did there


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

DENNIS!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

IHOP.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Charlie teh Unicron (no typo intended)


----------



## kyeugh

So that was the scariest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Psycho


----------



## Mewmic

Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mudkip


----------



## sv_01

Hitler


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Idiot


----------



## sv_01

Facepalm


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

D'oh!


----------



## kyeugh

Donut Toss.


----------



## Mewmic

Ring Toss


----------



## kyeugh

Ringo Starr.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Staryu.


----------



## Vholvek

Bayou.


----------



## kyeugh

Ray Finkle.


----------



## Mewmic

Finkelstein


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Einstein


----------



## sv_01

Power couplings


----------



## Mewmic

Bloody Marie


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Marie Curie


----------



## kyeugh

Betty Crocker



Spoiler: Unrelated



Okay, don't even ask about this.  I really just don't know.


----------



## Vholvek

Grist


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Gristle


----------



## Mewmic

Meat


----------



## sv_01

Canned beef with all the text replaced by strings of "BEEF!"


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Cheeseburger


----------



## sv_01

Cats doing silly things


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The entire internet


----------



## sv_01

Zalgo


----------



## Doctor Eridanpuncher

I dunno why, but
Creepypasta


----------



## sv_01

Slenderman


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Unwanted House Guest


----------



## Mewmic

Napstablook


----------



## sv_01

A pan of cool winged mammals... in time reverse


----------



## Mewmic

Stopping time


----------



## Keldeo

Clocks


----------



## sv_01

The Tick Tock song


----------



## Mewmic

ZA WARUDO


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

WARIO GONNA WIN


----------



## Mewmic

WALUIGI!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Weegee


----------



## Mewmic

Bringing back old memes


----------



## sv_01

STILL THE BEST 1973


----------



## Mewmic

RUN


----------



## sv_01

MELISSA


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Buffy


----------



## sv_01

Vampires


----------



## Mewmic

Stone mask


----------



## sv_01

Those Easter Island statues


----------



## Mewmic

Sam & Max


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Xemnas


----------



## Mewmic

DARKNESS


----------



## sv_01

Unforgiving Cold


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Pleistocene


----------



## Mewmic

Plesiosaurs


----------



## sv_01

Liopleurodon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Magical


----------



## Mewmic

Magical girls


----------



## sv_01

Hex Maniacs


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Duskull


----------



## Mewmic

Dusclops


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Dusknoir


----------



## kyeugh

Jack Noir.


----------



## Mewmic

Spades Slick


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

House of Cards


----------



## Mewmic

Chairman Profiteur


----------



## sv_01

Giovanni


----------



## Mewmic

Giorno Giovanna


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Benito Mussolini


----------



## sv_01

Trains


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

ToQger


----------



## Mewmic

Iron Tager


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Eren Yeager


----------



## sv_01

JagerLoweemon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Frontier


----------



## Mewmic

Battle Frontier


----------



## Hippy

Battleship


----------



## Karousever

C-4


----------



## kyeugh

"Planting Claymore."


----------



## Hippy

Video games


----------



## Karousever

Those old people who say, "Vidya/Vidja Games"


----------



## Mewmic

Mayrio Carts


----------



## sv_01

Princess Peach


----------



## Mewmic

Beautiful


----------



## Hippy

Stunning


----------



## sv_01

Paralysis


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Wheelchairs


----------



## Mewmic

Johnny


----------



## sv_01

John Simm


----------



## eevee_em

Sim City


----------



## Mewmic

Spore


----------



## kyeugh

Memories~


----------



## Hippy

Nostalgia


----------



## Karousever

Childhood


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The Lion King


----------



## Mewmic

Simboo


----------



## sv_01

Oogie Boogie


----------



## Mewmic

Billy & Mandy's Big Boogey Adventure


----------



## Hippy

Cartoon Network


----------



## Karousever

Boomerang


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Australia


----------



## Mewmic

Wallaby


----------



## sv_01

Vullaby


----------



## Mewmic

Turkey vulture


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Scavenger


----------



## Mewmic

le memes


----------



## savol456

Doge


----------



## sv_01

Dog Tier


----------



## Mewmic

Jade


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Harley-Davidson


----------



## Mewmic

Motorbikes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Tricycles


----------



## sv_01

Unicycles


----------



## Mewmic

Clowns


----------



## sv_01

Scary things


----------



## Mewmic

spooky scary skeletons


----------



## sv_01

Jack Skellington


----------



## Mewmic

Oogie Boogie


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Annoying Kingdom Hearts Boss Fights


----------



## Mewmic

Chernabog


----------



## sv_01

Slavic mythology


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Slavery


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

The South


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Rednecks


----------



## sv_01

Sheltered city people


----------



## Mewmic

Shelter


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Food


----------



## sv_01

Lots of food


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Endless Meat


----------



## Mewmic

10,000 bees


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Nicolas Cage


----------



## sv_01

Liv Tyler


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Bunny


----------



## Mewmic

Box


----------



## 42aruaour

Chocolates and ice cream


----------



## sv_01

Sugar


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Slugger


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Escargot


----------



## Mewmic

Escargoon


----------



## sv_01

Snail with a gun


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Numemon


----------



## Mewmic

Numel


----------



## sv_01

Volcanoes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hawaii


----------



## sv_01

Palm trees


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Coconuts


----------



## sv_01

That monkey on the beach that throws coconuts at you


----------



## 42aruaour

The Hammer bros. (I thinks that's what they are called?)


----------



## Mewmic

Koopas


----------



## sv_01

Spinies (deflect them with your shield)


----------



## Ever

those fire-ball spitting fish in the second dungeon of twilight princess


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The boss from Dark Ice Mines in Star Fox Adventures


----------



## Mewmic

Dinosaurs


----------



## sv_01

Anguirus


----------



## Mewmic

Gigan


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Giygas


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Regigigas


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Reggie Fils-Aime


----------



## sv_01

Reg Shoe


----------



## Mewmic

Shoes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sonic


----------



## Ever

Fast


----------



## Mewmic

Speed


----------



## sv_01

Ninjask


----------



## Mewmic

Shedinja


----------



## sv_01

Possessed armor


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Guard Armor


----------



## Mewmic

Shovel Knight


----------



## sv_01

Hilluff Shovel


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hillary Duff


----------



## Ever

Radio Disney


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mewmic

Pluto


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Still a planet in all of our hearts.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Alderaan


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Death Star


----------



## sv_01

Peace Moon


----------



## Vholvek

Sailor moon.


----------



## sv_01

Fionna


----------



## kyeugh

Shrek.


----------



## Vholvek

Onion.


----------



## sv_01

Garlic


----------



## Vholvek

Vampire.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sparkles


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Robin


----------



## Vholvek

Batman


----------



## sv_01

Vigilante


----------



## Vholvek

Mercenary.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Avalanche


----------



## sv_01

Lava-lanche


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lava Lamps


----------



## sv_01

Yog Sothoth


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Yogi Bear


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Yogi Berra


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Baseball


----------



## Vholvek

Nailed.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

It


----------



## Vholvek

Fistpump.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Heavy's fists from TF2.


----------



## sv_01

That boss from Stinkoman with huge rock fists


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Rocket Propelled Geodude.


----------



## sv_01

Extremely Magnetic Golem


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Graveler of Death


----------



## sv_01

Anguirus


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Godzilla


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Solomon


----------



## sv_01

Acacius


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Trees


----------



## sv_01

Branches


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Library


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

The Flood. (God Damnit my Halo PTSD kicks in when people mention libraries)


----------



## sv_01

Sentient water that tries to kill you


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Something that doesn't exist.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Half-Life 3


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Developers


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Microsoft


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Zoo Tycoon 2


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

My Pokemon Ranch


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Digifarm


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

The Matrix


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Slow Mo


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Slowpoke, derrr.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mega Slowbro


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mega Audino.


----------



## sv_01

Old bearded doctor


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Dr. Wily


----------



## sv_01

Robotnik


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Eggman


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Sonic for hire


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hilarious


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Kitty0706


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Grumpy Cat


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

A pissed off, senile old cat that hates everything.


----------



## kyeugh

Grandpa.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Uncle


----------



## sv_01

Doc Scratch


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

itchy


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Pre-movie Simpsons.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

South Park


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Grossout.


----------



## Herbe

Ebola.


----------



## ZimD

Hospitals


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Death


----------



## sv_01

Scythes


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Scyther


----------



## sv_01

Ariados


----------



## Herbe

Ariana Grande


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Crappy music


----------



## Herbe

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Crappy music


I agree wholeheartedly. I don't really like Ariados, and the name reminds me of her.

James Derulo's Trumpets


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hoenn's Trumpets


----------



## sv_01

Fighting Drake in Sapphire


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hard


----------



## sv_01

(Oh, you didn't use Kyogre.)


Metapod


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Something I probably shouldn't mention


----------



## sv_01

The King in Yellow


----------



## ignore_this_acct

The color yellow


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Jarate


----------



## Vholvek

Karate Kid.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Pat Morita


----------



## Vholvek

Patrick from Spongebob


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Chocolate


----------



## Vholvek

Oompa Loompas.


----------



## Hyozanryu

..doompadee doo (I've got another message for you)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Bidoof


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Useless


----------



## kyeugh

Magikarp.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Pathetic


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Butterfree and Beedrill, two worst bug types I've ever used.


----------



## sv_01

Gen VI's lack of the Poison-type bug


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lack of a Dark gym leader


----------



## Vholvek

Avenged Sevenfold (I have no idea why I associate this with a Dark gym leader).


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Unison Cube Descent.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Screaming


----------



## sv_01

Hands


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Carl


----------



## sv_01

Zach


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

RED


----------



## sv_01

Warlock


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Usol


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Solaris


----------



## sv_01

Ubuntu


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Zulu


----------



## Vholvek

Victor, Whiskey, Xray, Yankee, Zulu. (NATO phonetic alphabet).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo (Bloodhound Gang song)


----------



## Vholvek

Midnight Crew song.


----------



## sv_01

Clubs Deuce


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Getting banned from Club Penguin....


----------



## sv_01

Things not to say in court: Binding of Isaac edition


----------



## Munchkin

Restraining orders ._.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Espurr


----------



## sv_01

Kitties!


----------



## Munchkin

Chinese food D:


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Racial stereotype


----------



## sv_01

Barbie


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Q


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## DrClef

EGG Golem.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

King Boom Boo


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Annoying Bosses in Video Games


----------



## Vholvek

Diablo.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Diaboromon


----------



## sv_01

Armageddomon


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

MetalGreymon

Aaand we are back to Digimon already.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Snake


----------



## DrClef

Moonbase Alpha


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Your Face Alpha


----------



## sv_01

Attack pattern Alpha


----------



## DrClef

The Enclave


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Alpha 5


----------



## DrClef

Installation 05


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Alphabet


----------



## sv_01

Soup


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Chili


----------



## DrClef

Hotdogs


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Chill


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lax


----------



## DrClef

Constipation


----------



## sv_01

Snorlax


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

My noisy neighbors in real life


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I'm Sorry For You That Sounds Quite Bothersome


----------



## DrClef

Hackers trying to scam me.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I know, right?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

You are wrong.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lex Luthor


----------



## sv_01

Lois Lane


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Peter Griffin


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bad Shows


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Allen Gregory


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Actual Garbage


----------



## sv_01

Garbodor


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Turkey


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Turkish Breathmints


----------



## Munchkin

Listerine


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mint


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Condition


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Disability


----------



## Mewmic

Paralyzed


----------



## MrKyurem

Paralyz Heal


----------



## sv_01

ParalyzeCureBerry


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Gen II


----------



## Lavender

Pokemon gold


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

HeartGold


----------



## sv_01

SoulSilver


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lugia


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lump


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Cancer


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

The Crab


----------



## Lavender

Mr. Krabs


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Feeling it now


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sad stuff


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

:'(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

mmm whatcha say


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Funny and Lucky Moments - Hearthstone - Ep. 102


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## sv_01

Pete from Darths and Droids


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Peter Griffin


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Animated Atrocities


----------



## sv_01

asdfmovie


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Memes


----------



## Keldeo

Sneme (snake meme)


----------



## sv_01

Snakes eating each other


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Someone I knew in high school who had a hamster  that ate her own babies...


----------



## sv_01

Dolphins being just as evil as humans


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mr. Pickles


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Animated Atrocities (...again!)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Allen Gregory ( AKA The worst animated atrocity of all. HOW DARE YOU MAKE JONAH HILL NOT FUNNY!"


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ren and Stimpy: Adult Party Cartoon (aka the actual worst animated atrocity of all time. Allen Gregory coming in a close second.)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Not for kids


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

NSFW


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

No Spaghetti for Waluigi


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Mario Party


----------



## sv_01

Mario Kart


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bullshit


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Craigslist


----------

